# 35 und zu alt für WoW?



## Cradle01 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Darauf bekam ich meistens ein OHA ,Opa oder bei meiner Frau Oma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Meistens war das bestimmt nett gemeint aber sicher bin ich mir da net.

Wie seht ihr das spielt das Alter wirklich eine Rolle in WoW? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blcktetra (14. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die meisten meinen das nur Scherzhaft, kenne viele Leute die 50+ sind und noch WoW spielen, von daher alles locker sehen, bist nicht allein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seppocab (14. Februar 2009)

35 zu alt für Wow glaube ich net ich bin selber vielleicht erst 26 aber mein vorrangeganener Gildenmeister war 51, also glaub ich nicht das du zu alt für WoW bist solange es dir noch Spaß macht


----------



## elrazzor (14. Februar 2009)

ach das alter ist an sich egal bei mir in der gilde haben wir ein paar mehr die über 40 sind und man kommt auch als jungspund mit denen aus^^


----------



## Jusnuk (14. Februar 2009)

also ich finde das alter ist egal.. wenn dir das spiel spaß macht dann spiel es weiter und lass dir von solchen leuten nicht den spaß verderben


----------



## Kimbini (14. Februar 2009)

bei meinem Alter (30) zucken zwar einige auch ab und an zusammen, aber ansich hatte ich deswegen noch nie Probleme. In der Gilde sind wir gut gemischt, alte Hasen und junge Hüpfer, da spielt das Alter absolut keine Rolle.


----------



## agamja (14. Februar 2009)

zu alt ist man für etwas nie!


----------



## FonKeY (14. Februar 2009)

gibt genu 30+ player ...mit 30 is man ja net alt erst mit 40^^


----------



## Ocoda (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin ja auch so um das alter rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollen sich damit abfinden, hatte aber auch noch nie was negatives gehoert.
Ich lästere ja auch ned ueber die Babies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuLLi2 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es wäre besser, wenn mehr Leute, so über 20 spielen würden. Dann hat man weniger Pech mit den Kiddies.
Solange man selber nicht findet, dass man zu alt ist, ist das doch ok.


----------



## cazimir (14. Februar 2009)

Hmm in meiner Gilde gibt es doch einige um die 35 Jahre.
Ich glaube nicht, dass du zu alt bist ;-)


----------



## Hotgoblin (14. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es toll das viele Menschen 
WoW spielen (egal welches Alter).
Hab einen über 40 jährigen schon als "Onlinekumpel" 
udn viele in meiner Exgilde und jetzigen Gilde
sind 30+. Ich weiß nicht was immer alle haben sie
seinen zu alt etc.


----------



## Spittykovski (14. Februar 2009)

Mein Nachbar ist 58 und holt sich immer Tipps von mir von daher...

Bin eher der Meinung das manches Volk zu jung für das Spiel ist. Das drückt sich in eienr echt miesen Rechtschreibung und unangemssenen Verhalten aus.
Aber wirklich zu alt kann man für WOW nicht sein.


----------



## Blablub0r (14. Februar 2009)

Wie meine Vorposter schon gesagt haben, zu alt ist man nie. Selbst mit 70-80 würde ich dich zwar als "alt" einschätzen aber niemals als zualt für wow!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin 37 ...


----------



## Crackjunky (14. Februar 2009)

Hi,

naja du bist keinesfalls zu alt.ich bin selbst 28 und spiele in einer Gilde in der Leute mit min.18 Jahren spielen.Unser ältestes Mitglied ist 56...das zieht sich so durch die Reihen 40,35,25.etc..und trotz der Altersunterschiede bei uns in der Gilde haben wir alle zusammen tierischen Spass.

Selbst wenn du 80 wärst,für etwas dass dir Spass macht kannst du nie zu alt sein!

mfG


----------



## juri94 (14. Februar 2009)

ich glaube jeder hat andere vorstellungen vom "perfekten WoW alter" das problem ist nur als 15 jähriger wie ich wird man nicht ernst genommen bei leuten um die 40 kommt dann immer sowas wie "opa" oder so die meisten WoW spieler sind glaube ich so um die 20 (jedenfalls die high level player) deshalb werden die jüngeren oder älteren manchmal ausgegrenzt

edit: aber das schöne an WoW ist ja auch dass man freunde allen alters finden kann die sozusagen dieselben interessen haben


----------



## Cradle01 (14. Februar 2009)

Bis jetzt habe ich auch nur positives Vernommen bis auf einmal da kam der Spruch "und da spielst du noch?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natürlich kommt man wg sowas leicht ins grübeln....

Aber es macht trotzdem immer noch spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehro (14. Februar 2009)

Bei uns in der Gilde ist das eigentlich auch ganz gut gemischt. Da bin ich mit meinen 40+ noch nicht mal der Gildenopa.
Ist bloß immer lustig wenn der jüngere Teil gewisse Anspielungen nicht versteht. Nettes Gimmick letztens bei einer Unterhaltung über T-Sets wo ich einwarf das ich T-34 kenne. Prompt kam die Frage auf welcher Seite ich denn die Entwürfe gesehen hätte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RazZerrR (14. Februar 2009)

Jaja wenn man unter 16 ist ist man ein kiddy und, wenn man über 30 ist ist man ein Opa? MErkt ihr, was?


----------



## Larmina (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich hab sogar mal eine 74jährige gesehen die gespielt hat also du bist definitiv ned zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Decosia (14. Februar 2009)

In unserer Gilde (Antonidas, Das wahre Tribunal) geht es von 14-50 (ich bin fast 44) mit dem stärksten Anteil so 25-35.
In unserer Partnergilde (Antonidas, OPA Stormwind) ist der älteste 70 (Jahre, nicht Level)


----------



## Crackjunky (14. Februar 2009)

ganz ehrlich,als ich 16 war hab ich doch auch über 30 jährige ähnlich gedacht.

Hand aufs Herz,so ging es doch uns allen?


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2009)

Früher ... ganz früher... als ich noch Ally war ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).. hatten wir ne 72-Jährige in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also alt bist du lange nicht^^


----------



## DeadSand (14. Februar 2009)

Es gibt viele Sachen, für die man nie zu alt is und WoW gehört dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (14. Februar 2009)

MuLLi2 schrieb:


> Ich finde es wäre besser, wenn mehr Leute, so über 20 spielen würden. Dann hat man weniger Pech mit den Kiddies.
> Solange man selber nicht findet, dass man zu alt ist, ist das doch ok.



ich bin auch erst 15 und mach gern kiddy zeug aber auf mich ist immer verlass also es kommt nicht auf alta an mein kollege ist 22 un macht genau so ein crapp wie ich .... also alter hat nix zu sagen


----------



## Arotan (14. Februar 2009)

Ein Prof.Dr. an unserer Uni spielt auch und er müsste so 55 sein^^


----------



## Cradle01 (14. Februar 2009)

Crackjunky schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich,als ich 16 war hab ich doch auch über 30 jährige ähnlich gedacht.
> 
> Hand aufs Herz,so ging es doch uns allen?



Thx für die Ehrlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich muß sagen WoW ist gut gemischt was das Alter angeht und wenn Jung und Alt dann noch zusammen Questen oder Ini machen und Spaß haben um so besser.Aber wenn das Gespräch auf das Alter kommt und der andere sich dann einfach ausm Staub macht find ich das net so prall(kamm nur zweimal vor) ,ich denke mal nicht jeder denkt so wie Ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mein vater ist 44... oda 46 (lol) und spielt auch wow.. die meisten beneiden mich. weil sies cool fänden wenn ihr vadda das auch machen würde statt.. ka z.b aufn hochsitz zu hocken und rehe zu erschießen^^ ;O


----------



## Cylierie (14. Februar 2009)

Also der beste beweis ist doch der broker der wow spielt ....... der ist locker über 40 wenn nicht 50! Dieses viedeo zeigt perfekt das weder das alter noch der bildungsstand eine rolle spielen bei wow!

Und ausserdem ....man ist immer so jung wie man sich fühlt (ich selbst fühle mich 20^^)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cylie


----------



## Durbem (14. Februar 2009)

Kommt nicht aufs Alter an, sondern auf den Charakter (das Verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnitzelDX (14. Februar 2009)

Nein das ist völlig unwichtig wie alt du bist. In meiner Gilde sind auch viele die 40+ sind. Solange du spaß hast bist du nie zu alt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DennsenG (14. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin Absichtlich in eine Ü25 Gilde beigetreten um mit älteren zu spielen. Ich selbst bin 27.
und war der Jüngste in der Gilde


----------



## mckayser (14. Februar 2009)

Man ist so alt, wie man sich fühlt. 
Es kommt einfach darauf an, mit wem man sich umgibt, wenn Du eine Gilde hast, die über Member im Alter über 30 verfügt, warum nicht? Kannst Dir ja auch immer vor Augen halten, dass es auch Spieler gibt, die immer lieber mit einem 35jährigen in ner Gruppe wären, als mit einem 16jährigen - wie ich zum Beispiel. 
Bin zwar auch selber 28 aber komme in der Regel sowohl mit jungen Spielern (unter 16) als auch mit älteren (35+) sehr gut aus.
Solange man vielleicht auch selbst etwas Verständnis dafür aufbringt, dass der eine eben Interesse an anderen Dingen hat, als der andere sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.
Wobei ich mir sehr gut vorstellen könnte, in eine 30+ Gilde einzutreten, wo es einfach um Zusammenhalt und Spaß am Spiel geht - das bedeutet mir heute wesentlich mehr als epix usw. Also 30+ Gilden auf Azshara!? Bitte melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz, Kizzle


----------



## Stefge (14. Februar 2009)

ach was man ist nie zu alt für wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowquattro (14. Februar 2009)

39 bin und letztes jahr erst angefangen mit WOW. mann ist nie zu alt. mach dir keine Gedanken darüber...
solange das Spiel Spass macht ist das Alter egal


----------



## Cradle01 (14. Februar 2009)

mckayser schrieb:


> Man ist so alt, wie man sich fühlt.
> Es kommt einfach darauf an, mit wem man sich umgibt, wenn Du eine Gilde hast, die über Member im Alter über 30 verfügt, warum nicht? Kannst Dir ja auch immer vor Augen halten, dass es auch Spieler gibt, die immer lieber mit einem 35jährigen in ner Gruppe wären, als mit einem 16jährigen - wie ich zum Beispiel.
> Bin zwar auch selber 28 aber komme in der Regel sowohl mit jungen Spielern (unter 16) als auch mit älteren (35+) sehr gut aus.
> Solange man vielleicht auch selbst etwas Verständnis dafür aufbringt, dass der eine eben Interesse an anderen Dingen hat, als der andere sollte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben.
> ...



Keine schlechte Idee mit einer Gilde Ü 30+, aber finde mal ein vorallem da ich kürzlich auf dem Realm "Das Syndikat" gewechselt bin


----------



## Kankru (14. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das spielt das Alter wirklich eine Rolle in WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, *unter* einem bestimmten Alter (für mich), aber aufwärts sind da keine Grenzen ;D


----------



## KiLLa239 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin 16 und der Altersdurchschnitte meiner Gilde ist bei etwa 28...

Ich spiele gerne mit etwas älteren Leuten zusammen, da klappt das Oragnisatorische einfach besser. Ein 30 Jähriger Gildenleiter kann einfach besser organisieren als ein 16 Jähriger, ich kenne viele andere Gilden....


----------



## juri94 (14. Februar 2009)

außerdem sagen viele leute auch, dass spieler über 30 schon WoW spielen seid sie 16 sind oder, was natürlich quatsch ist weil es WoW erst 4 jahre gibt!Also kann ein 16 jähriger genau so lange lange schon WoW spielen wie du bzw. noch länger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illandra (14. Februar 2009)

Zu alt für WOW bist du erst wenn du dich selber dazu zu alt fühlst.

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt klasse das es auch ältere Leute gibt die PC Games Spielen. 
Hatte früher auch einen Onlinebekannten der jetzt in Rente gegangen ist und ab und an noch spielt.
Im Grunde kommt es auf den Charakter eines Menschen an und nicht auf das alter das in dem Personalausweis steht.

Es mag sogar Kids mit 13 und alte Leute 50+ geben die mehr Finesse in diesem Spiel haben als jemand mit mitte 20.

Wenn Leute aus der Gruppe gehen nur weil du über 30 bist dann würde ich mir höchstens Gedanken über deren Verhalten machen und nicht über dein Alter.
Aber leider gibt es genug Idioten in der Welt von WoW, aber das is vor der Haustüre genauso.

Ich selber hatte sogar schon ne nette Gruppe die mich nachdem ich was im Teamspeak gesagt hatte rausgeschmissen hat.
Von wegen Frauen verstehen nix von PC Spielen.

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß in Azeroth und lass dich nit unterkriegen. Hab einfach Spaß.

LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (14. Februar 2009)

Thx und den Spaß am spiel werde ich mir auch nicht nehmen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Februar 2009)

Du kommst mit deinen Ü30 (so wie ich) aber auch noch aus der Generation, die seit ihrer Kindheit / Jugend wahrscheinlich schon viele Systeme von Pong über Atari und C64 bis zu den heutigen fast alles durchgenudelt hat... es gehörte also irgendwie immer schon dazu. Ob es heute also WoW, offline-Spiele, Konsolen oder sonstwas ist, ich kenn viele in unserem Alter für die zocken (oft mit Gleichaltrigen) einfach ein Teil ihrer Freizeitgestaltung ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Februar 2009)

Das du in deinem Alter noch WoW spielst finde ich schon schlimm genug, das aber auch noch öffentlich zu machen ist ein Skandal.
Was denkst du eigentlich was du für ein Vorbild bist ?

Spiele sind für Kinder wichtig, aber als Erwachsener hat man sich von solchen Albernheiten fernzuhalten.
Man übernimmt Verantwortung für sein Leben, das Leben anderer, für die Gesellschaft.

Was sollen die jungen Leute, die in diesem Forum Rat und Unterstützung suchen, den denken? Wie sollen sie lernen was es bedeutet, ein pflichtbewusstes und verantwortungsvolles Mitglied unserer Gesellschaft zu werden, wenn Personen wie du ihnen hier suggerieren:
Bleibt Kind, bleib infantil, hab Spaß im Leben.

Sehr traurig eine solche Entwicklung, sehr traurig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (14. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Spiele sind für Kinder wichtig, aber als Erwachsener hat man sich von solchen Albernheiten fernzuhalten.
> Man übernimmt Verantwortung für sein Leben, das Leben anderer, für die Gesellschaft.
> 
> Was sollen die jungen Leute, die in diesem Forum Rat und Unterstützung suchen, den denken? Wie sollen sie lernen was es bedeutet, ein pflichtbewusstes und verantwortungsvolles Mitglied unserer Gesellschaft zu werden, wenn Personen wie du ihnen hier suggerieren:
> Bleibt Kind, bleib infantil, hab Spaß im Leben.



/sign


----------



## Inguiotar (14. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das alter spielt eine rolle, aber eine andere als du vielleicht denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin 32, die meisten in meiner gilde sind 40+, und hatte auch schon kontakt zu anderen Ü40-gilden. und das ist sicherlich eine angenehmere, stressfreiere atmosphäre als wenn da haufenweise "kiddies" unter 30 drin wären. zugegeben, mit naxx tun wir uns ein wenig schwerer als es eine gruppe jünglinge tun würde - aber hey, dafür läuft das ganze halt lustig, stressfrei und ohne jeden erfolgsdruck ab. kurzum: das alter ist für den spaßfaktor sicherlich nur förderlich. zumindest wenn man erstmal ein etwa gleichaltriges umfeld gefunden hat. das - da bin ich mir sicher - gibt es aber auf jedem realm.


----------



## phexus (14. Februar 2009)

DamokIes schrieb:


> /sign


ja ich auch


Bin 40 und nach jahrelangem Zocken solcher Sachen wie Lara Croft und Prince of Persia eher kein Movement Krüppel.


----------



## -RD- (14. Februar 2009)

Zu alt? Ich glaube (im Dez. 30 geworden), dass man garnicht zu alt zum Zocken werden kann. Ich glaube, wer einmal ernsthaft mit diesem Virus infiziert wurde und daran Gefallen gefunden hat, der hört zu 95% auch nicht mehr damit auf. Insbesondere, wenn man sich in ein (oder mehrere) bestimmte Genres verguckt hat. Ich spiele am PC regelmäßig seit 1992. Da hat mein Dad einen 80/286er mit 16 Mhz daher geschleppt. Neben - heute würde man sie als "Casuals" abtun - Pacman, Blockout und Alley Cat war mein erstes "echtes" Pc-Spiel Dune II - Battle for Arrakis ... der erste Kontakt mit dem Echtzeit-Genre. Dann folgten die Jahre danach W1, C&C, W2, KKND (die X-Treme-Variante wg. Skirmish-Mode) usw...

Dann kamen aber auch Diablo, Baldur´s Gate und Planescape Torment... und mehr und mehr faszinierte mich die Welt der Rollenspiele. WOW hat mich, aufgrund dessen, das ich bis vor 2 Jahren nur ein 56k-Modem (in kleinen Dörfern wird halt teilweise nichtmal ISDN, geschweige denn DSL unterstützt) hatte, recht kalt gelassen.

Jetzt spiele ich es allerdings mit Begeisterung, vorrausgesetzt die Familie braucht mich gerade nicht... oder mein Kleiner ist bei den Großeltern und meine Frau ist in Lesestoff vertieft.

Was ich damit sagen will: Genau wie im Arbeitsleben braucht man glaube ich auch im Spiele-Bereich eine Art "Orientierungsphase" bis man "sein" Genre gefunden hat. Und das dauert eben. Ich bin nun eben 30 und sehe mich eigentlich auch mit 50 noch am PC sitzen und zocken... naja, 2029 sitzt man vermutlich nicht mehr vor dem PC sondern liegt auf einer Flüssigkristall-Liegematte, die Gedanken lesen kann und gleichzeitig den Rücken massiert.

Nein, zu alt zum Zocken... Das gibt es IMO nicht. Und da macht World of Warcraft keinen Unterschied. Mal abgesehen davon können die Kids von heute eigentlich doch froh sein, wenn sich Menschen, die ihre Eltern sein könnten für ihre Interessen interessieren und teilweise stark machen.


----------



## Cradle01 (14. Februar 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Zu alt? Ich glaube (im Dez. 30 geworden), dass man garnicht zu alt zum Zocken werden kann. Ich glaube, wer einmal ernsthaft mit diesem Virus infiziert wurde und daran Gefallen gefunden hat, der hört zu 95% auch nicht mehr damit auf. Insbesondere, wenn man sich in ein (oder mehrere) bestimmte Genres verguckt hat. Ich spiele am PC regelmäßig seit 1992. Da hat mein Dad einen 80/286er mit 16 Mhz daher geschleppt. Neben - heute würde man sie als "Casuals" abtun - Pacman, Blockout und Alley Cat war mein erstes "echtes" Pc-Spiel Dune II - Battle for Arrakis ... der erste Kontakt mit dem Echtzeit-Genre. Dann folgten die Jahre danach W1, C&C, W2, KKND (die X-Treme-Variante wg. Skirmish-Mode) usw...
> 
> Dann kamen aber auch Diablo, Baldur´s Gate und Planescape Torment... und mehr und mehr faszinierte mich die Welt der Rollenspiele. WOW hat mich, aufgrund dessen, das ich bis vor 2 Jahren nur ein 56k-Modem (in kleinen Dörfern wird halt teilweise nichtmal ISDN, geschweige denn DSL unterstützt) hatte, recht kalt gelassen.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Februar 2009)

nein du bist NICHT zu alt für wow.
Ich kenne viele leute die  noch älter sind als du und wow spielen (mein früherer Gildenleiter z.B. (57))


----------



## shikki (14. Februar 2009)

ich werd bald 28 und werd mich hüten, leute wie dich alt zu nennen, da würd ich mir ja fast ans eigene bein pinkeln. allgemein denke ich, dass der schnitt bei uns in der gilde bei ende 20/anfang 30 liegt mit einigen ausreißern in beiden richtungen. der älteste spieler ist jahrgang 1952, also so alt wie mein vater (für mich also auch kein grund, den als "opa" zu bezeichnen).


----------



## Elda (14. Februar 2009)

Man ist nie zu alt für Wow ;o


----------



## Descartes (14. Februar 2009)

Zeit ist relativ und daher auch das Alter.
Ich bin schon einige "Älteren" begegnet, mit denen ich gern in die insze gehe,
genauso lass ich auch gern "Jüngeren" mal ein raid leiten.
Wenn man nur nach Statistiken und Durschnitstabellen sein leben richtet, ist der Spaß am Spiel schnell vorbei.

Aber sobald von den Älteren Mitgliedern in gruppen oder raids, dann so sprüche ablassen wie,
"Schußter bleib bei deinen Leisten. Nutzen wir lieber den Aran Bug statt reinzugehen",
weil diese dann zu engstirnig sind neues auszuprobieren, würd ich anfangen zu fragen,
ob man nicht doch bisl zu alt ist.

Bei leuten die ich gut kenne, sag ich schonmal paar scherzhafte sprüche übers alter, dafür muss ich dann
sprüche anhöhren wie unerfahren doch die jugend ist.
Manchmal sag ich auch sprüche über vergesslich sein und alter über mich, was dann die durcheinander bringt,
aber im groben und ganzen, ist doch das Alter egal, hauptsache man kommt gut miteinander aus.


----------



## Crowser19 (14. Februar 2009)

Die meisten meinen das sicher nicht böse, aber es ist sicher relativ selten das Leute mit über 25 Wow spielen.

Meistens sind die Spieler die ich antreffe so zwischen 14 und 25 Jahre alt, aber ich denke nicht das man für ein Spiel zu alt sein kann wenn es jemannden mit 30 und älter spaß macht wieso sollte er es nicht spielen?

Vielleicht weil diese Leute in dem Alter andere verpflichtungen haben könnten? Haben normalerweise junge Spieler auch also nur zu. ^^

Mfg Crowser. ingame Helya


----------



## Spittykovski (14. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was sollen die jungen Leute, die in diesem Forum Rat und Unterstützung suchen, den denken? Wie sollen sie lernen was es bedeutet, ein pflichtbewusstes und verantwortungsvolles Mitglied unserer Gesellschaft zu werden, wenn Personen wie du ihnen hier suggerieren:
> Bleibt Kind, bleib infantil, hab Spaß im Leben.
> 
> Sehr traurig eine solche Entwicklung, sehr traurig.


Und viel zu schnell ist das Leben vorbei. Wenn dies eben die Erfüllung ist, dann soll es so sein. Jeder sucht sein eigenes Glück udn wems Spass macht, im höhren Alter noch zu spielen, dem sei das gelassen.

Es gibt auch gute Beispiele in der Personen eine glücklcihe Familie haben und der Vater trotzdem mal seine Spielchen machen kann. Was spricht dagegen? Man kann zwar nicht mehr so kellern wie in jungen Jahren weil die Zeit fehlt, aber man muss nicht mit 30 anfangen nurnoch Bücher zu lesen. Glaube fast ich hab deinen Post nicht verstanden, denn was hat Pflichbewusstsein damit zu tun in seiner Freizeit zu spielen?

Und bevor man als alter Herr vor der Glotze hockt und sich am besten noch von "Doffen Tv" berieseln lässt, seh ich es lieber wenn man sich online in Spielegmeinschaften aufhält.

Hätte ich eigentlich nicht erwartet das du so denkst.


----------



## nascalos (14. Februar 2009)

35 ist keinesfalls zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Find sogar besser wenn viele ältere spielen da mann doch mit ihnen sehr gut reden kann.
Ich selber bin 20 ^^ 

Das mit opa sage ich auch manchmal aber nur in gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und aus spass aber bei uns läufts da familier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Februar 2009)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Und viel zu schnell ist das Leben vorbei. Wenn dies eben die Erfüllung ist, dann soll es so sein. Jeder sucht sein eigenes Glück udn wems Spass macht, im höhren Alter noch zu spielen, dem sei das gelassen.
> 
> Es gibt auch gute Beispiele in der Personen eine glücklcihe Familie haben und der Vater trotzdem mal seine Spielchen machen kann. Was spricht dagegen? Man kann zwar nicht mehr so kellern wie in jungen Jahren weil die Zeit fehlt, aber man muss nicht mit 30 anfangen nurnoch Bücher zu lesen. Glaube fast ich hab deinen Post nicht verstanden, denn was hat Pflichbewusstsein damit zu tun in seiner Freizeit zu spielen?
> 
> ...


Es kann nicht Sinn sein selber zu entscheiden was einem Spaß macht.
Wenn jeder so handeln würde wären wir ja eine Spaß-Gesellschaft.
Spiele sind nun mal für Kinder gemacht. Erwachsene spielen nicht sondern beschäftigen sich mit wichtigen Dingen, wie Politik, Kriege führen oder Geldverdienen.
Alles andere ist wider die Vernunft!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wnsgames (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin 44 und hab noch nie schlechte Erfahrungen wegen meines Alters gemacht.

Meine Gildies nennen mich Opa oder "Der der schon alt war als Ragnaros noch jung war"

Ich hab also keinerlei Probs, Spaß am Spiel und bin auch gerne mit allen Altersklassen unterwegs solange sie eine Gewisse geistige Reife vorweisen können^^


----------



## RazZerrR (14. Februar 2009)

Keine Angst...

----------> LoooooK Here !!<-----------


----------



## Shíshoba (14. Februar 2009)

Alter ist egal. Es kommt nicht auf das Alter drauf an sondern wie du dich verhälst, und wie du bist.
Alle die das anders sehen sind dumm xD.


----------



## Wnsgames (14. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das du in deinem Alter noch WoW spielst finde ich schon schlimm genug, das aber auch noch öffentlich zu machen ist ein Skandal.
> Was denkst du eigentlich was du für ein Vorbild bist ?
> 
> Spiele sind für Kinder wichtig, aber als Erwachsener hat man sich von solchen Albernheiten fernzuhalten.
> ...



Ich hab nun schon viele von deinen Beiträgen gelesen und meist auch für gut und sachlich, freundlich und auch aufgeschlossen befunden, aber was Du hier von dir gegeben hast ist der größte Blödsinn den Du je geschrieben hast.

Das ist absolut unter Deinem Niveau und entweder warst Du nicht Herr deiner Sinne oder jemand hat den Account gehackt.

Ich hoffe da kommt noch was anderes von dir und Du revidierst deine Meinung. 

Zum Spielen ist man nie zu alt und in seinem Inneren ein kleines Stück Kind zu bleiben tut allen gut. Gerade heute, zu einer Zeit in der man nicht mehr zur Zeitung, dem Radio oder dem TV greifen kann ohne mit irgendwas schlimmen konfrontiert zu werden, ist es wichtig seine Gedanken auch einmal in eine andere Richtung abschweifen lassen zu können.

Man ist genug Erwachsener wenn man seine Kindheit hinter sich gelassen hat, man wird lange genug das Alter erleben, warum dann nicht dazwischen einen gesunden Mix der das Leben ja erst lebenswert macht?

In diesem Sinne
LG Thunder


----------



## Hubautz (14. Februar 2009)

Wnsgames schrieb:


> Ich hab nun schon viele von deinen Beiträgen gelesen und meist auch für gut und sachlich, freundlich und auch aufgeschlossen befunden, aber was Du hier von dir gegeben hast ist der größte Blödsinn den Du je geschrieben hast.
> 
> Das ist absolut unter Deinem Niveau und entweder warst Du nicht Herr deiner Sinne oder jemand hat den Account gehackt.



Manche Leute verstehen Ironie auch dann nicht, wenn man sie ihnen quasi um die Ohren haut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dreet (14. Februar 2009)

Ich muss mal ehrlich sagen das ich es nicht verstehen kann das alle die unter 16 Jahre sind direkt als Kiddys abgestempelt werden! Natürlich gibts diejenigen die dann einen auf Imba machen aber es gibt schließlich auch die,die genug geistige Reife besitzen um sich normal zu benehmen.
Und ich bin selber erst 14 na und? Also finde ich sollte man auch Leute unter 16 nicht als Kiddy amstempel bevor man sie nicht kennt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG 

Dreet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EngraTodesklinge (14. Februar 2009)

Wnsgames schrieb:


> Ich hab nun schon viele von deinen Beiträgen gelesen und meist auch für gut und sachlich, freundlich und auch aufgeschlossen befunden, aber was Du hier von dir gegeben hast ist der größte Blödsinn den Du je geschrieben hast.
> 
> Das ist absolut unter Deinem Niveau und entweder warst Du nicht Herr deiner Sinne oder jemand hat den Account gehackt.
> 
> ...



Knallhart... echt knallhart...


----------



## Hubautz (14. Februar 2009)

Dreet schrieb:


> Ich muss mal ehrlich sagen das ich es nicht verstehen kann das alle die unter 16 Jahre sind direkt als Kiddys abgestempelt werden! MfG



Unabhängig davon, dass es sicher eine Menge Teenies gibt die höflich, intelligent und stubenrein sind und möglicherweise sogar einen einigermaßen akzeptablen Umgangston pflegen, ist es eine ebenso traurige wie schlichte Tatsache dass, wenn man über 40 ist eben alle unter 16 Kinder sind.

Das ist mehr oder weniger Definitionssache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (14. Februar 2009)

Blödsinn.. ich finde das Alter ist nicht unbedingt wichtig, wenn man seinen char spielen kann...^^

ich bin 14 und stelle viele in den Schatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (14. Februar 2009)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar ist 58 und holt sich immer Tipps von mir von daher...
> 
> Bin eher der Meinung das manches Volk zu jung für das Spiel ist. Das drückt sich in eienr echt miesen Rechtschreibung und unangemssenen Verhalten aus.
> Aber wirklich zu alt kann man für WOW nicht sein.


ich versteht es einfach nicht n 6jähriger kann genauso noobig sein wie ein 20jähriger es kommt allein auf die erfahrung drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deasaster (14. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das du in deinem Alter noch WoW spielst finde ich schon schlimm genug, das aber auch noch öffentlich zu machen ist ein Skandal.
> Was denkst du eigentlich was du für ein Vorbild bist ?
> 
> Spiele sind für Kinder wichtig, aber als Erwachsener hat man sich von solchen Albernheiten fernzuhalten.
> ...






Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es kann nicht Sinn sein selber zu entscheiden was einem Spaß macht.
> Wenn jeder so handeln würde wären wir ja eine Spaß-Gesellschaft.
> Spiele sind nun mal für Kinder gemacht. Erwachsene spielen nicht sondern beschäftigen sich mit wichtigen Dingen, wie Politik, Kriege führen oder Geldverdienen.
> Alles andere ist wider die Vernunft!
> ...



Hallo Öhrchen, ich lese seit langen mit Vergnügen deine Beiträge, bei den beiden die Du zu diesem Thread beigesteuert hast, hoffe ich auf eine gehörige Portion Ironie deinerseits oder zumindest, dass Dir garstige konservative Politiker eine Gehirnwäsche verpasst haben, alles andere wäre sehr schade! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (14. Februar 2009)

Mein Vater geht auf die 60 Jahre zu und spielt mit mir seit der letzten closed beta WoW. Der kriegt zwar nicht alles immer sofort auf die Reihe, aber sooo irre kompliziert ist WoW ja nun nicht. Und er spielt überwiegend Jäger und diese Klasse kriegen auch angehende Rentner auf die Reihe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hacky (14. Februar 2009)

Ich gehe bereit schnurrstrack auf die 60 zu und spiele seit 4 Jahren leidenschaftlich gerne dieses WoW. Meine Kinder, selber bereits über 30 Jahre, ebenso. Und dann noch als Oma - na sowas :-)


----------



## MaTzE_414 (14. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde es gut, dass auch "ältere" (bin selber 18) Leute WoW spielen weil man da das alter einfach mal vergessen und zusammen zocken kann. Natürlich finde ich es immer lustig und auch interessant zu sehen welche Altersunterschiede in meiner Gilde und auch Allgemein auftreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir persönlich macht es nichts aus ob ich mit einem 60 oder einem 14 jährigen Spiele. Es kommt immer auf den Charakter und das Benehmen der Person an.

So long
MATZE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nydwyn (14. Februar 2009)

Viele, die solche Bemerkungen über das Alter machen, projektieren ihre Spielgewohnheiten automatisch auf den anderen.

Bsp:

Spieler A 17 Jahre, Spieler B 43 Jahre..

Spieler A spielt 5 Stunden täglich, Spieler B vllt nur 2!

Spieler A fragt nach dem Alter von Spieler B, bekommt die Antwort und denkt sich dann.. Mit 43 nichts besseres zutun als 5 Stunden WoW am Tag zu spielen?



Absoluter schwachsinn, aber immer wieder die bittere Realität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde niemals behaupten, jemand sei zu alt für WoW... Solange es einem Spaß macht, darf man es spielen solange man möchte.. ob 16 oder 66 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (14. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Es kann nicht Sinn sein selber zu entscheiden was einem Spaß macht.
> Wenn jeder so handeln würde wären wir ja eine Spaß-Gesellschaft.
> Spiele sind nun mal für Kinder gemacht. Erwachsene spielen nicht sondern beschäftigen sich mit wichtigen Dingen, wie Politik, Kriege führen oder Geldverdienen.
> Alles andere ist wider die Vernunft!
> ...



Sind wir unter den Philosphen gegangen?
Was du von dir ablässt ist wider der vernunft.
Auch auf Arbeit muss Freizeit folgen und was die leute machen kann dir dort vorbei gehen, wo die sonne nie scheint.

Wenn die netten herrschafften sich in ihrer freizeit lieber die gedanken schweifen lassen, ist das ok und es ist nach ihren prioritätenliste in ordnung und daher nach kant's vernunftlehre durchaus vernünftig.

Auserdem würd ich gern wissen wie alt du den bist, wenn du dich hier im thema so hervortun kannst
 und anderen/älteren sagen willst, wie die ihr leben und freizeit zu gestalten haben.

Und mal nebenbei, eine Spaßgesselschaft sind wir schon seit jahren (80er 90er rum). 
Mal davon abgesehen das, dieses wort aus den deutschen Feuilletons kommt.
Auserdem wenn Deutschland keine Spaßgesselschaft währe,
 würde auf nicht Deklarierte Ironie die todesstrafe folgen.


----------



## zwergwarri (14. Februar 2009)

Man ist nur so alt wie man sich fühlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (14. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das spielt das Alter wirklich eine Rolle in WoW?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich spielt das Alter keine Rolle. Ob jemand seine Klasse versteht und Aufgaben im Raid übernehmen kann oder sein Ding macht und eher PVP spielt - das ist doch vollkommen unabhängig vom Alter. Ich bin 29 und sehe mich allen Kids gegenüber im Vorteil, weil sie die Computer-Spiel-Entwicklung über echte Meilensteine wie Monkey Island 1, Doom 1&2, Duke Nukem, die Ultima-Reihe, Warcraft 1-3, Starcraft, Quake 1-3, Counterstrike, Unreal Tournament etc. hin zu MMOs wie WOW nicht mitgemacht haben. Falls ich etwas vergessen haben sollte bitte ergänzt mich. 

greets


----------



## Stonewhip (14. Februar 2009)

Bla, bla, bla... Wie singen die Ärzte so schön?

"Lasse red'n..."

Wer meint man "dürfe" mit einem bestimmten Alter keine (virtuellen) Spiele mehr spielen, sollte sich mal fragen, ob er im RL ausreichend (familiäre) Zuwendung findet oder in der Kindheit diesbezüglich ausreichend Familienleben bekommt/bekommen hat, denn gerade in jungen Jahren, sollte man sich WENIGER in virtuellen Bereichen aufhalten, da sich soziale Entwicklung im direkten Kontakt mit Mitmenschen viel ausgeprägter bildet.

Damit will ich allerdings nicht sagen, dass "ältere" Menschen diese Welten und Bereiche "nötig" haben (!)

MfG


----------



## Hubautz (14. Februar 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Wenn die netten herrschafften sich in ihrer freizeit lieber die gedanken schweifen lassen, ist das ok und es ist nach ihren prioritätenliste in ordnung und daher nach kant's vernunftlehre durchaus vernünftig.



Hä? Der Satz ist ja mal geil.

Da weiß man jetzt wirklich nicht, ob man lachen oder weinen soll. 
Wenn man sich „Descartes“ nennt, sollte man auch sich das Zitat „ich denke also bin ich“ vergegenwärtigen. Auf ein Forum wie dieses umgeschrieben hiesse das etwa: „ich denke erst und dann schreibe ich etwas“
Wenn man Kant zitiert, sollte man wissen, dass es nicht „wider *der *Vernunft“, sondern „wider *die* Vernunft“ heißt.
Nebenbei bemerkt ist „Kants Vernunftlehre“ ein Genitiv und wird somit ohne Apostroph geschrieben. Wobei sich der gute Kant bei dem Ausdruck „Vernunftslehre“ wahrscheinlich im Grabe umdrehte, hörte er ihn.

Du hast möglicherweise mal jemanden kennengelernt, der einen kennt, der mal irgendwo den Namen Kant und den Begriff "kategorischer Imperativ" gehört hat - nuja


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (14. Februar 2009)

Man ist nur so alt wie man Spielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist das einzige Spiel in dem über 50 noch ein kiddy sein kann^^


----------



## MxSyl3r (14. Februar 2009)

also ich glaub man is nie für was zu alt was spass macht...
einer aus meiner gilde is au 50+
der könnte zwar mehr aus seinem char holen aber naja er hats trotzdem noch drauf
skil>all (auch alter) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yoranox (14. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na ich denke mit 30-35 liegt man nur ein paar jahre über dem altersdurchschnitt der spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Opa/Oma wird auch nur scherzhaft sein also nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein dad ist 45 und zockt noch immer und ist gut dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaexxDesign (14. Februar 2009)

Seppocab schrieb:


> ich bin selber vielleicht erst 26


Wie, Du weißt nicht wie alt Du bist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ältere Spieler bringen mehr Lebenserfahrung in's Spiel und können Ruhe in eine Gruppe bringen.
Sie sehen die Sache nicht so verbissen, sorgen für Disziplin, wollen nur Spaß haben oder sich die Zeit vertreiben.
Ich habe gerne mit älteren Herren zusammengespielt.
Das war viel angenehmer.
Ich selbst bin erst 24.

Ich habe jemanden kennengelernt, der Mitte 30, verheiratet ist und Kinder hat.
Er ist ein echter Freak ! Im positiven Sinne.
Er will jeglichen Content sehen, sprich full Classic, BC, Wotlk.
Das erstaunliche war, dass vor Wotlk sich immer wieder viele Spieler finden ließen, die jeglichen Highend-Classic-WoW-Content mitmachten, sprich Onyxia, MC, Naxx, AQ, ZG und das obwohl wir alle overpowered waren.
Sämtliche Bosse, auch solche, die man erst durch spezielle Items beschwören musste, wie z.B. Lord Valthalak aus der UBRS.
Der war seinerzeit die härteste Sau !
Auch hat er jegliche Set-Teile gesammelt.
Alle Tier-Sets !
Zuletzt waren wir an T2 dran, das fürn Krieger wie eine Ritterrüstung aussieht.
Und wenn es Wipes hagelte schmiss er nie hin.
Wir hatten einfach die Ruhe weg.
Und Lootgeile Spieler waren auch nicht dabei.
Keine Streitereien, kein Stress, einfach in Ruhe spielen.

Er kannte sich wie kein zweiter mit WoW aus.
Und mit solchen Leuten zu spielen macht einfach immens großen Spaß !
Das ist besser als das Tier-Set uptodate zu halten.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Februar 2009)

Also gerade die Generation der Spieler die 40+ sind, waren doch damals die ersten die mit dieser Art von Unterhaltungselektronik in Berührung kamen, Konsolen von Atari, Commodore & Co.
Viele der jungen Spieler wissen doch kaum was damals alles ab ging. Heute sieht man einen 40jährigen vielleicht bei Computer-Spielen als alt an. Das wird sich aber bald ändern meiner Meinung nach. Irgendwann ist das was völlig normales, nämlich dann wenn die heutige "neue Generation" mit 40 dann immer noch spielt. Das Durchschnittsalter wird immer weiter steigen. 
Selbst meine Mutter zockt mit einem Nintendo DS und sie ist bereits 73. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiandria (14. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist 8 nicht zu jung und 80 nicht zu alt, solange derjenige sozial kommuniziert und gut spielt...
mfG


----------



## Borinor (14. Februar 2009)

Ich finde auch man ist nie zu alt zum spielen. 
Bei meinen Freunden und Bekannten in WoW sind viele dabei die über 30 sind, ich selber bin 42 und von Anfang an mit dabei.


----------



## Hosaka (14. Februar 2009)

Gruppen ab 30+ rocken, kein Stress beim loot, der Tank haut in der rnd Gruppe nich nach dem ersten wipe einfach per DC ab, es wird keinem die Schuld an irgendwas gegeben, einfach nochmal Versuchen bis es passt, Leute die ihren Char richtig spielen können....

Das entspannteste und angenehmste zocken was man sich denken kann. So soll es sein, Stress hab ich auf der arbeit genug, dass hier ist mein Hobby, meine Freizeit.


----------



## Gerti (14. Februar 2009)

Unser Gilde ist 18+ und da sind auch einige "schon" 40... muss aber sagen mit denen ists viel angenehmer, als mit den /trade spamm und flame kiddies.
also mach dir nix drauß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Februar 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Sind wir unter den Philosphen gegangen?
> Was du von dir ablässt ist wider der vernunft.



Nene, wieder der Vernuft ist es, die Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten die einem reifen Erwachsenen mitgegeben werden zu missbrauchen um etwas so kindisches zu tun wie z.B. spielen. Pfui.



Descartes schrieb:


> Auch auf Arbeit muss Freizeit folgen und was die leute machen kann dir dort vorbei gehen, wo die sonne nie scheint.



Solltest du damit auf meine rektale Körperöffnung anspielen, so bist du im Unrecht. Jedem aufrechten Bürger darf es nicht egal sein, womit andere ihre Freizeit verplempern!



Descartes schrieb:


> Auserdem würd ich gern wissen wie alt du den bist, wenn du dich hier im thema so hervortun kannst
> und anderen/älteren sagen willst, wie die ihr leben und freizeit zu gestalten haben.



Ich darf mich bald rasieren *freu*



Descartes schrieb:


> Auserdem wenn Deutschland keine Spaßgesselschaft währe,
> würde auf nicht Deklarierte Ironie die todesstrafe folgen.



Stimmt. Oje 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich wär mausetot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -RD- (14. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Mein Vater geht auf die 60 Jahre zu und spielt mit mir seit der letzten closed beta WoW. Der kriegt zwar nicht alles immer sofort auf die Reihe, aber sooo irre kompliziert ist WoW ja nun nicht. Und er spielt überwiegend Jäger und diese Klasse kriegen auch angehende Rentner auf die Reihe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Na, vielen Dank! Dann ist´s ja gut, dass ich jetzt schon bald meinen Jäger auf 80 habe... dann bleiben mir noch knapp 30 Jahre, bis ich ihn beherrschen muss, um nicht auch dann noch als "Noooob" beschimpft oder gar von deinem Dad mit 90 in den Staub getreten zu werden. ;-) Ich halte das alles nur für irgend ein böses Gerücht, das sich irgendwann mal jemand ausgedacht hat, der von einem Jäger gelegt worden ist. Der war dann sauer und hat verbreiten lassen, dass Jäger eine Rentner-Klasse seien. *grummelmotzmeckerärgerlichkuckstänkerbeschwer*-Smiley

Ich mag meinen Jäger, der spielt sich so schön ein... ein... einigermaßen steuerbar.

@Ohrensammler: Ich mag die trockene Art, wie du deine Ironie zu "Papier" bringst, aber in diesem Thread, vielleicht merkst du es selbst, zerreißt sie den Lesefluss und damit das eigentliche Thema etwas. In diversen Flame- und Sinnlos-Threads oder aber auch politischen Diskussionen (begrenzt) ist sowas angebracht und kann auflockernd wirken aber hier sorgt es doch für ein Eigenleben, welches an OFF-TOPIC grenzt. Speziell dein letzter Post (eins über diesem) ist eigentlich nur noch ein Konter auf den Text von Descartes, der aber nichts mehr mit dem Thema des TE zu tun hat.


----------



## -Mjoellnir- (14. Februar 2009)

also lieber älter als jünger, bin 24,und mir würd wow ab 18 oder 20 jahren noch besser gefallen.(soll aber nichts gegen alle kiddis sein)
aber es ist einfach nervig,zb. muss ins bett,oder mutti macht pc aus, ich darf nicht mehr,usw.
naja,shit happens


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (14. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Derjenige, der das gesagt hat war dann wohl zu jung für WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebastianic (14. Februar 2009)

Grundsätzlich ist es mir persönlich um einiges lieber derjenige ist 35 als 12. Aber eigentlich kommt es auch gar nicht auf das Alter an. Das wichtigste ist, dass jemand sich verantwortungsbewusst verhällt und auch nicht gleich losflennt, wenn er ein Item nicht kriegt oder wenn es auch nach dem x.-ten Whipe nicht klappt. 

Kurz gesagt: Es kommt auf die persönliche Reife an. Und die kann mit 12 schon gegeben sein, bei einigen aber auch mit über 40 noch nicht.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mir das vorstelle:

Da sitzen sie, junge, klare, grade Menschen, mit unverbrauchten, funktionierenden Körpern und Sinnen, bereit alles zu geben, erfolgreich zu sein, hohe Wertungen zu erreichen, Innies zu clearen, First Kills zu schaffen.
Sie steht ihnen offen die große und weite Welt (of Warcraft)
Und dann kommt IHR, mit euren gichtgekrümmten Fingern, den gebrochenen alten Augen, den von Kalk durchsetzten Gehirnen.
Der Geruch nach Coregatabs dringt aus euren Mündern, während ihr mit euren Geh-hilfen zum PC wackelt.   Und was tut ihr?
Ihr infiltriert die Teams, die Stammgruppen, die Gilden, die Raids der Jugend, bremst sie aus mit der Langsamkeit des Alters, zieht sie in den Abgrund der Verwesung.
Pfui Teufel

Spielt MauMau oder Bridge aber lasst WoW in Ruhe ihr alten Leute!


@ -RD-

Hast recht! Ich wollte bisschen Leben reinbringen, nachdem alle immer nur gebetsmühlenartig das Selbstverständliche geschrieben haben: Alter ist doch egal!
Natürlich ist es egal, wie könnte man auf eine andere Idee kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber roger  ich such mir nen anderen thread zum Klabautern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kofineas (14. Februar 2009)

son stumpfsinn

genauso doof wie die "kiddie-siskussion" und überhaupt alle verallgemeinerungen in dieser welt^^

Ob man für etwas zu alt ist oder etwas nicht machen sollte hängt ja nicht vom alter ab sondern von individuellen umständen und solange man spaß beim spielen hat ist das noch grund genug es zu tun^^


----------



## Ramius010858 (14. Februar 2009)

Ich bin 50, und spiele seid 3 Jahren WOW, aber nur WOW, habe noch nie was anderes gespielt. Bin als Nicht Zocker an WOW gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kind   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .


----------



## -RD- (14. Februar 2009)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das vorstelle:
> 
> Da sitzen sie, junge, klare, grade Menschen, mit unverbrauchten, funktionierenden Körpern und Sinnen, bereit alles zu geben, erfolgreich zu sein, hohe Wertungen zu erreichen, Innies zu clearen, First Kills zu schaffen.
> Sie steht ihnen offen die große und weite Welt (of Warcraft)
> ...



Ich glaube, jeder hier hat mittlerweile kapiert, dass du es nur ironisch gemeint hast. Man kann es auch übertreiben... und irgendwann ist´s einfach nicht mehr lustig, sondern beginnt dezent zu nerven.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. Februar 2009)

-RD- schrieb:


> Ich glaube, jeder hier hat mittlerweile kapiert, dass du es nur ironisch gemeint hast. Man kann es auch übertreiben... und irgendwann ist´s einfach nicht mehr lustig, sondern beginnt dezent zu nerven.



siehe mein Edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adnuf (14. Februar 2009)

Also in meiner Gilde ist alles vorhanden. Von 13- 50, egal ob weiblich oder männlich. Ich bin in einer Fun Gilde die Trozdem Eerfolgreich ist bisher.
Das Spielen mit "älteren" Leuten macht mir schon bald mehr Spaß als mit den Ganzen Kiddy's (Lootgeil usw usf). Aber man darf Leute die unter 20 sind nicht einfach als Kiddy's im Negativen sinne Bezeichnen! Ich bin 16 und Verhalte mich, wie ich behandelt werden will. Nur Leider gibt es zuviele Menschen die sich genau anders rum Verhalten und einen den Tag Versauen.

BTT: Das Alter ist Egal,Hauptsache es macht Spaß!Man glaubt Garnicht wieviel Fun es macht mit "älteren" Leuten zu Raiden. Bei mir wen man Gildenintern Raidet sind ca 80% ü25

Doch Alter ist Relativ. Wen man 40 ist sagen die Kinder: " Ist der Aber Alt!" Die Menschen um die 80 Sagen: " Bist du noch Jung"


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

Seppocab schrieb:


> 35 zu alt für Wow glaube ich net ich bin selber vielleicht erst 26 aber mein vorrangeganener Gildenmeister war 51, also glaub ich nicht das du zu alt für WoW bist solange es dir noch Spaß macht


Mit 51 Jahren WoW zu spielen, das hört sich zwar komisch an, aber das Alter spielt doch keine Rolle. Also: Mach dir keine Sorgen, spiel solange es Spaß macht, Alter is doch egal.


----------



## Stroog (14. Februar 2009)

@TE: Mach dir keinen Kopf. Ich selber z.B. bin 28, und damit im jüngeren Mittelfeld bei uns in der Gilde. Wir haben 3 Leute die fast auf die 50 zugehen und sich ab und an auch ein paar scherzhafte Worte über Ihr Alter anhören müssen. Der Großteil unserer Gilde ist so zwischen 25 und 40 - also denke Ich mal nicht das Du zu "alt" für WoW bist. Ansonten heisst es ja ausserdem "Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt". Das gild auch in WoW - und am wichtigsten ist eh das es DIR Spass macht. 

;-)


----------



## DereineMagier (14. Februar 2009)

Vor 2 Jahren, kurz nachdem ich angefangen habe WoW zu zocken, hab ich ne Gilde gesucht. ein gildenmeister schrieb mich an und fragte mich nach dem alter. 
ich antwortete: 15 jahre. 
er meinte nur:  ne sry das wird nicht gut gehen, der jüngste in der Gilde ist schon doppelt so alt wie du.

würd ma sagen mit 35 jahren bist du in WoW noch herzlich willkommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war auch in einer Gilde wo die meisten über 37 sind, ok ich bin 17 aber wir sind gut klar gekommen, ausser das mich andauernd alle angesprochen ahben und die gilde war die bekannteste noobgilde aufm server xD. Auf jedenfall war ich auch aufm Gildentreffen und da waren die nett, und im TS auch, nur haben wir dann so 2 "Oma`s" bekommen die immer mit Schipfwörtern rumgebrüllt haben und die ganzen Jungen wie Babys behandelt haben, wobei ich glaube das diese Oma`s minmdestens 40 waren. Naja, wollte ich einfach mal erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Februar 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Jaja wenn man unter 16 ist ist man ein kiddy und, wenn man über 30 ist ist man ein Opa? MErkt ihr, was?



Nö! Da merk ich nichts. Ein 35jähriger ist nicht mehr jung, aber auch noch weit davon entfernt, ein Opa zu sein. Ein 16jähriger ist aber definitiv ein Kiddy. Vom Erwachsensein soweit entfernt, wie die Erde vom Mond. Das ist einfach Tatsache und wird mir auch immer wieder aufs neue bewiesen. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Freelancer (14. Februar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> gibt genu 30+ player ...mit 30 is man ja net alt erst mit 40^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  man ist so alt wie an sich fühlt und ich finde mich nicht alt, werde dieses Jahr 40 ^^


----------



## PaluppenPaul (14. Februar 2009)

Nicht lang schnacken,Kopp in Nacken....als 40 Jähriger denk ich mir manchmal...werdet ihr erstmal 40 und seht zu das ihr nicht schon vorher ausgelevelt habt meine lieben!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (14. Februar 2009)

also das alter n wow is eigentlich unwichtig. man sollte nit grad unter 12 oder über 60 sein^^ naja sehr gut kann man das nit beurteilen. 
Man kann nur selber wissen ob man zu alt/jung ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FonKeY (14. Februar 2009)

alter spielt bei wow halt keine rolle^^


----------



## imbalol (14. Februar 2009)

Nein zu alt bist du nicht..
Aber ich habe schlechte erfahrungen gemacht , sehr unsympathisch, aber jeder ist anderes
Welcome


----------



## Tramadol (15. Februar 2009)

Im vergleich zur durchschnittlich sehr jungen Community bist da halt nicht mehr der jüngste, aber das muss ja mal gar nichts heißen es gibt genug Leute die noch einiges älter sind und zocken Vater von meinem Kollegen spielt leidenschaftlich wow und der is nun auch schon hm ka 45-50 ^^ und es gibt auch noch ältere gab doch damals bei der Giga wow show son Feature "Rentner gimps" son altes eherpaar die halt gemächlich durch die gegen gurken und total lustige ansichten zum spiel haben eben alles mit ihrer sicht, sehr cool ^^
Hier ma der link zur ersten Folge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3OOm6HeGuA...feature=related

Und btw übern skill muss das alter nichts aussagen, also ich würde von nem 35 jährigen auch durchaus mehr disziplin und kozentration erwarten als von nem 13 jährigen zb kann aber jeweils auch sein das der 13 jährigen ein top spiele is und der 35 jährige total nicht bei der sache is


----------



## Technocrat (15. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das spielt das Alter wirklich eine Rolle in WoW?



Nur, insofern sich Kiddies blamieren mit rüpelhaftem Benehmen, Besserwisserei und Dauerrumgehopse. Aber alle, die aus diesem Alter raus sind kannst Du nicht mehr unterscheiden. Ich bin 46, mein erster Offizier 58, und das gesamte Offizierscorps ist Ü30 - und die meisten unserer 300 Gildies wissen das nichtmal. Und so soll es auch sein, denn bis auf die genannten Ausnahmen spielt das Alter bei WoW keine Rolle.


----------



## Arweny (15. Februar 2009)

Ich bin 43, mein Sohn 23, wir spielen zusammen in einer Gilde, Alter und Mutter-Sohn, absolut kein Problem.


----------



## nekori (15. Februar 2009)

das spiel ist nur AB 12 jahren.. aber bis ???     mit anderen worten nein.  stell dich aber auf den "wow jugend style" ein... schreibweisen und antworten sind teilweise etwas frech von einigen... nichts bei denken das sind noch halbe kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wongaar (15. Februar 2009)

39 und Spaß dabei, also Alter ist in Spielen mal relativ egal würde ich meinen.
Es kommt auf die Mischung an und wieviel man selbst noch in seinem Alter zocken mag.


----------



## Teel (15. Februar 2009)

nekori schrieb:
			
		

> as spiel ist nur AB 12 jahren.. aber bis ???



Mit anderen Worten wenn du das Boss Level überschritten hast go ins altersheim und frag ob die DSL haben (vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht)

Aber ma spaß beiseite Oo Ich hab schon mit leuten geraided die waren 50+. Das heftigste war ma die Oma vom rL Kumpel. Die Braut war schlappe 76 Jahre jung. Und war Maintank O_O

Oder der Vater meiner Schwägerin -  der ist Frische 56 Jahre. Und healt wie nen frischer Teenager. Naja cih schliesse mich aus bin absolut frische 22.
Aber hey nix gegen etwas ältere menschen die ihre Zeit am PC verballern. Wir tun es auch xD


----------



## Agyros (15. Februar 2009)

Alter ist doch eh nur ne Zahl. Man ist nur so alt wie man sich (an)fühlt xD

Klar, es gibt schon gewisse Merkmale, die man bevorzugt in einer Altersgruppe findet, aber ansonsten ist es doch gut gemischt. Mir ist das Alter meiner Mitspieler sowas von egal, hautsache ich hab Spaß mit den Leuten. Das ist bei mir nicht nur IG so, sondern auch RL. Hab gute Freunde von 17 bis 54 und finde das richtig klasse.

Ich bin 30, fühle mich aber eher wie 20. Seit 26 Jahren spiele ich mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ZX81 vom Onkel , seit 22 Jahren eigener Rechner C=plus4) und hab nicht vor aufzuhören bis ich irgendwann mal "Game Over" bin ^^.

Allerdings war ich nie nen "Hardcore" Zocker, immer nur zwischendurch  (ok, muss zugeben, es gab kurzzeitig "schlimme" Phasen)



> Aber ma spaß beiseite Oo Ich hab schon mit leuten geraided die waren 50+. Das heftigste war ma die Oma vom rL Kumpel. Die Braut war schlappe 76 Jahre jung. Und war Maintank O_O



wow, so ne Oma will ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankyb (15. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Blödsinn.
Las dir nix einreden.
Ich selber bin 42 Jahre alt.
Und wenn ich so spruch höre von wegen Opa kontere ich mich einem schlägfertigen Spruch zurück.
Solange du deinen Char gut spielst ist es den meisen Leuten völlig egal wie alt du bist.
Sei es nun 12 oder xx Jahre.

Mach es so wie in dem Lied der Toten Hosen.
Las die Leute reden.......^^

MFG
Frankyb


----------



## Diabolus69 (15. Februar 2009)

Also , das Alter spielt wohl kaum eine Rolle . Ich bin fast 40 und spiele WoW schon seit 3 Jahren . Ich hab mir mittlerweile 11 70er Charaktere oder drüber erschaffen , halt alles in der Freizeit . Ich finde eine Mischung von älteren und jüngeren Spielern sehr interessant , weil da auch etwas Lebenserfahrung dabei rum kommt . Da es auch unter anderem in der Gilde Probleme im real Life gibt , hab Ich hier des öfteren schon gute Ratschläge bekommen die mich im real Life weitergebracht haben und da ist es nicht verkehrt wenn dort ältere Spieler mit teilhaben , denn so kann man auch noch was fürs real Life lernen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cradle01 (15. Februar 2009)

Vielen Lieben Dank euch allen für eure ehrliche Meinung und muß feststellen das hier in dem Thread eine durchweg positive Einstellung zum Thema Alter ist.
Wie viele von euch richtig festgestellt haben bestätigen immer ein paar Ausnahmen die Regel ,aber wegen denen werden ich oder meine Frau weiterspielen und Spaß am Game haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonicTank (15. Februar 2009)

Ausnahmen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein ziemlich großer Teil der WoW-Gesellschaft in dem Bereich so um die 30 ist. Allein schon der Tatsache bedingt, dass seit Beginn der 90er das Thema Computerspiele in viele Haushalte einrückte. Ich selbst habe mich mit dem "Virus" Computerspiele zu dieser Zeit infiziert. Wie gern erinnere ich mich noch an die Zeiten, die ich mit "Lands of Lore", "Civilization", "Dune 2" etc. verbracht habe. Einmal damit angefangen und für spaßig befunden, kommt man davon wohl nur schwer wieder los. 

Mittlerweile bin ich 28, aber selbst mit 58 werd ich wohl noch so leidenschaftlich gerne daddeln. Und wieviele andere das genauso sehen? Ich denke, eine ganze Menge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Bonsaiblatt (15. Februar 2009)

Ach 35 ist nicht zu alt.Ich bin 43 und haben haufen junge in der Gilde.Die kommen mit mir klar und ich mit dehen.Man muß die Leute nur zu nehemn wissen dann passt das schon alles.Z.B. in BF habe ich vor 6 Jahren ein Kennen gelernt da war er noch 16 und wir sind so dicke Freunde geworden das wir uns sogar Geburstags Geschenke schicken.Aber ich glaube das ist auch ein Ausnahmefall.Und genau wenn was wie Oma oder Opa kommt immer den passen den Spruch dabei haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acho (15. Februar 2009)

Da sag ich nur :

LIEBER ÄLTER ALS ZU JUNG.....wenn ihr wisst was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nein ich will nich sagen das die jüngeren schlechter sind oder so aber manche sind halt noch extrem kindisch udn das kann sehr nerven.!!!


----------



## Martok (15. Februar 2009)

lass dir nichts einreden!


----------



## MikeMcHero (15. Februar 2009)

Wenn ein 35(!)jähriger in einem Forum fragt, ob er für dies oder jenes zu alt sei, dann hat er zweifellos ganz andere Probleme.


----------



## Cradle01 (15. Februar 2009)

MikeMcHero schrieb:


> Wenn ein 35(!)jähriger in einem Forum fragt, ob er für dies oder jenes zu alt sei, dann hat er zweifellos ganz andere Probleme.



Und die wären? Diesen Thread habe ich nach meinen 1 jährigen Erfahrungen mit WoW geschrieben.


----------



## Malafazio (15. Februar 2009)

hallo,

also mein Vater zockt auch und der is 46.....hatt nen T7 WL loool,
meine Mutter angelt mir immer fische wenn ich arbeiten bin, ich finde es top wenn auch leute über 40 wow zocken.


riesen sache..... aso ich bin 26 jahre alt....


Gruß an alle

cu


----------



## Malafazio (15. Februar 2009)

achso was noch anzumerken ist,

ich bin auch ein erfolgsorientierter Spieler aber ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass etwas ältere Gamer sich wenigstens benehmen können und nicht gleich persönlich werden wenns mal nicht so läuft..... die sind viel entspannter

wenn ich manchmal im TS höre wie da geredet wird und sich da teilweise beschimpft wird.....wird mir schlecht...

da sollten viele mal drüber nachdenken und ein wenig Respekt und Freundlichkeit sollte man immer an den Tag legen...


das ist natürlich nicht auf Alle bezogen!!!!! in meiner Gilde ist das super da werden Fehler offen angesprochen aber keiner nieder gemacht....

so das wars aber jetzt.....


----------



## Vincent V. (15. Februar 2009)

ja


----------



## Dagger1488 (15. Februar 2009)

Acho schrieb:


> Da sag ich nur :
> 
> LIEBER ÄLTER ALS ZU JUNG.....wenn ihr wisst was ich meine
> 
> ...






genau


letzte woche: suchen noch 3dds für vh hc, wo schaut man zuerst? genau gilde! also schnelles inv und go!
bei war auch der gildenleader der erst 16 ist und nach dem 2ten boss aufeinmal offline war! wir warten natürlich^^ geht eigentlich nicht in vh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aufeinmal sagt einer im ts: "gildenmeister hat mich gerade angerufen, sein vater hat sein internet rausgezogen weil er so schlechte noten hat"!!!


oder kommt eine anfrage: "hey kannst du mir schnell bei ner q helfen und 3 elite killen"? und weil ich ja der freundlich tank bin helfe ich doch gerne^^
da fliege ich vom scholozarbecken bis ans östlichste ende von grizzlyhügel um dann zu erfahren damit wiedermal der gildenmeister essen muss!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

alter was soll das?

das macht kein spaß! hab darauf gilde verlassen! der heiler meines vertrauens auch! und kurz darauf ca 10 andere! gilde gibt es nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


jetzt bin ich in einer gilde wo sehr viele ü40 sind!

die haben solche probleme nicht! sind alle locker drauf!


----------



## Hasal (15. Februar 2009)

zu alt auf keinen Fall. Denke das war scherzhaft gemeint, da es über dem Durchschnitt (bzw. den Durchschnitt den man erwartet) von Jugendlichen bis junge Erwachsenen liegt. mit 30-35 find ich das aber ein wenig frech schon Opa zu sagen^^


----------



## Mario68 (15. Februar 2009)

Hallo ich bin jetzt 41 Jahre und noch nicht mal der älteste in der Gilde der jüngste ist 14 und es passt alles gut zusammen ! Mach dir keinen Kopf und geniesse das Game

Gruß Mario


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Februar 2009)

ich hab ne 52 jährige Bekannte die WoW spielt also du bist echt nicht zu alt^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (15. Februar 2009)

also ich selbst werde in einer woche 31 und spiele auch noch.manche denken vielleicht mit 30+ würde man nur noch für arbeit und familie leben oder so.aber ich persönlich habe keine kinder und will auch keine also hab ich doch zeit zu spielen.abgesehen davon darf man nicht vergessen daß wir 30jährigen eine generation sind die mit computer spielen aufgewachsen ist....ich sag nur c64.das weckt doch erinnerungen oder nicht?damals gab es zwar noch kein wow aber wir haben tagelang die lucasfilm/lucasarts adventures gespielt wie zak mc kracken oder maniac mansion usw.
ich sehe das so: wer meint mit 30 wäre man zu alt zum spielen will damit wahrscheinlich nur seinem frust darüber luft machen daß er selbst immer als kiddie bezeichnet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (15. Februar 2009)

Man ist nie zu alt für etwas.


----------



## Turican (15. Februar 2009)

Jemand der über höheres Alter lacht,ist dann auch ein Vollidiot frisch von der Baumschule


----------



## -RD- (15. Februar 2009)

MikeMcHero schrieb:


> Wenn ein 35(!)jähriger in einem Forum fragt, ob er für dies oder jenes zu alt sei, dann hat er zweifellos ganz andere Probleme.



Wieso das denn?

Wenn ich mich mit einem neuen Hobby beschäftige und dann merke, dass meine Altersgruppe wohl nicht unbedingt in der Mehrheit vertreten ist, dann vielleicht noch "negative" Erfahrungen aufgrund von anderen Altersgruppen mache, dann kann sich doch eine gewisse Unsicherheit einstellen...

Sicher: ich kann hergehen und mir denken, mir egal, was andere sagen, ich mache es trotzdem, weil es mir Spass macht. Vielleicht ging es hier auch eher um eine Rückversicherung à la: Es gibt für´s Gruppen- oder Gildenspiel später, wenn ich mich eingelebt habe, genügend Menschen auch im eigenen Alter.


----------



## SonGokuKid (15. Februar 2009)

also bei mir in der gilde sind alle über achtzehn und das alter geht von 18-50 bei uns von den leuten.
man is nie zu alt für ein spiel.


----------



## der_era (15. Februar 2009)

Seh ich auch so, bist definitiv nie zu alt, Mein Vater und meine Schwiegereltern spielen auch WoW, und sind schon 40+....

Glaube zu alt für ein SPiel ist man nie....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teiti81 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich gebe nur den Hinweiß das selbst die oma und opa von einem giga - Moderator (wird ja leider im März eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) WOW daddeln, und die sind weit über 60.


l


----------



## Neolos FM (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich darf auch schon auf Ü30 Partys (bin 33).
Wir haben sehr viele Leute zwischen 25 und 50 in der Gilde.
Also ich find es sehr entspannt.
Ausserdem (nichts gegen die Jüngeren - es gibt genug junge Leute mit denen man sich gut unterhalten kann) ist im TS viel mehr Gesptächstoff vorhanden finde ich ^^


----------



## zunix (15. Februar 2009)

ich bin 50 und spiele eigentlich nur WOW , weil man dort schon mal das sterben üben kann !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindphlux (15. Februar 2009)

Für wow kann man nur zu jung aber niemals zu alt sein. Diese ganzen miesen Verhaltensweisen werden fast ausnahmslos von jüngeren Leuten an den Tag gelegt. da fehlt an es sozialer Kompetenz. Sowas ist nunmal in einem Multiplayerspiel auch ein wesentlicherr Faktor und wird immer häufiger außer acht gelassen. WoW ist nicht einfach nur ein blödes Computerspiel, das vergessen viele scheinbar.


----------



## Heidenherz (15. Februar 2009)

ham bei uns auch ein der ist 35 und ein der is 52 ^^ sind dann halt die alten Säcke so zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss man meist nicht ernst nehm, weils eh nur aus Spass gemeint is.
find ich aber toll das nicht nur "junge" Leute zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chaosprinz (15. Februar 2009)

Tja da fällt mir nur ein: Jetzt Kommen sie schon zum Sterben online.... grinz

So und nun mal im Ernst! Ich bin selber 36 und ist doch egal wie alt man ist, hauptsache der Spielspaß ist da!

Außerdem wenn du ihnen zu alt bist, dann bestehe doch einfach drauf das sie dich Herr Alterspräsident nennen und auch so ansprechen!^^

Also solche Sachen einfach mit einer Portion Humor aufnehmen...


----------



## Nero4444 (15. Februar 2009)

Kenne auch den ein oder anderen der über 50 ist und Games zockt wie WoW oder sogar Battlefield 2. Glaub das Alter spielt keine Rolle. Wenn mir mit 50 Jahren zocken noch Spass macht dann zocke ich da immer noch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für Games kann man eigentlich nur zu jung sein. Wenn man sich das Verhalten einiger ansieht. Bei uns im Clan sind Leute über 20 lieber gesehen als jüngere, einfach weil sie eine gewisse Reife, ein gewisses Verständnis und Erfahrung mitbringen. 0815 Kiddies die nur flamen braucht keiner.

PS: Man kann auch nicht alle jüngeren über ein Kamm scheren, gibt auch 15 jährige (als Bsp.) die völlig in Ordnung sind.


----------



## Yagilius (15. Februar 2009)

Man ist nie zu alt für die Dinge des Lebens..

Ich kenne Leute die sind 45+ und studieren immer noch, was sagst dazu?.. 
Außerdem bei uns in der Gilde z.B. ist die Gildenmeisterin auch schon in die Jahre getreten 
und das stört keinen im Gegenteil die Jungen haben Respekt vor den älteren bei uns. 

Wenn dich jemand wegen dem Alter fragt und du sagst ihm 35 und er kommt dir mit
"ololol Opa rofl" dann kannst du dir sicher sein das dieser Junge 12-17 ist oder noch 
älter nur mit geistigen Reifeproblemen. 

Die Reife sagt das Alter eines Menschens aus...



Liebe Grüße


btw.: bin selber 17 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taraban (15. Februar 2009)

denke man ist nicht zu alt um wow zu spielen.. bin 43 und unserer ältester in der gilde ist 60


----------



## Frozo (15. Februar 2009)

Also: Wenn du mit deinen jungen 35 Jahren zu alt für wow bist, bin ich mit meinen 15 Jahren eindeutig zu jung xD
Ich finde WoW ist nicht altersabhängig solange man Spass am spielen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tamîkus (15. Februar 2009)

ich finde es ist eig recht egal solange ein spiel einem spass  macht ist das alter unwichtig


----------



## Maddwarf (15. Februar 2009)

Maddi ist 37 und seit sehr langem recht erfolgreich in WOW unterwegs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luipi (15. Februar 2009)

Alter spielt keine rolle, bei uns in der Gilde ist der Älteste an die 60. und der jüngste 19.
Ich selbst hab zu mc zeiten eine kennengelehrnt die 81 ist und das wa vor 2jahren und sie spielt heute noch


----------



## Nightroad (15. Februar 2009)

naja ich kann nur sagen :
anfangs als ich in ne guilde kam wurde mal nach meinem alter gefragt: damals war ich noch 17 was ich auch zugab
als antwort kam :
oha nun wird die lebenslinie der  guilde mal etwas jünger
als ich nachfragte kam heraus dass die meisten /90%/ schon  über die 30 waren

aber  probleme gabs keine
war eher so dass  unser guildi chef papa genannt wurd
ich war das guildenbaby
und die andren  meine "älteren geschwister "

so long
desweiteren würd ich sagen :
mann ist so alt wie man sich fühlt und nicht wie andre einem vorschreiben


----------



## Kapuzimo (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich find das ganz in Ordnung wenn jemand der schon älter ist WoW spielt , steht ja nirgends von 12-18 Jahren oder so^^
Wenn es jemanden Spaß macht dann soll ers spielen und wenn es ihm mit 70 immernoch Spaß macht spricht ja nichts dagegen denk ich mal^^


----------



## Zerryl (15. Februar 2009)

Hi,
das ist ja mal ein lustiger Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin Baujahr 1953 und hab den Hunter trotzdem auf 80 geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gruss Zerryl


----------



## Huntergottheit (15. Februar 2009)

ich find das alter spielt keine rolle

aber man kann wirklich pech mit geistig zurrück gebliebenen haben, das geht sogar soweit das man mit wow aufhört

wenn dir ein kind sch... schreibt dann denk dir einfach das er/sie noch jung ist und noch erfahrung fürs leben bzw wow braucht.

mfg


----------



## Xenrus (15. Februar 2009)

Es gibt kein "zu Jung" oder "zu alt" für WoW - wir ham 2 extreme in unserer Gilde:

Ein Tank von uns is 14 Jahre alt, gibt das offen und ehrlich zu, wird von uns nich aufgezogen oder sonst was und tank echt richtig gut - besser als manch anderer

Das Gegenteil is ein 58 jähriger Hunter, er steht zu seinem alter, man merkt zwar, dass er kaffeesüchtig is aber ich mein das bin ich mit meinen 17 Jahren auch bald wenn ich so
weitermach^^ und der Hunter spielt auch richtig gut und macht seinen Job.


----------



## Vyyk Draygo (15. Februar 2009)

Das Alter spielt wirklich keine Rolle.

Als ich noch aktiv WOW gezockt habe (jetz nur noch ab und zu) hatte ich sowas wie einen "besten-Online-Kumpel", mit dem habe ich Monate lang zusammen was unternommen, ob es questen war, farmen,raiden, PvP oder halt einfach nur quatschen. Er war 42 und ich 16, und wir haben und perfekt verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (15. Februar 2009)

Ich denke nicht, dass es verwerflich ist, mit Mitte 30 oder auch 40 noch zu zocken...
in den 60ern kommt es einem komisch vor, aber es ist noch ok

und btw:
kiddie ist kein alter sondern ein verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sonst wär ich mit 15 auch noch ein kiddie o.O


----------



## Leesan (15. Februar 2009)

Man kann nie zu alt für WoW sein nur zu jung wie die ganzen kiddies in game. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (15. Februar 2009)

also ich finde es gibt nicht wirklich ein zu hohes alter allerdings mit 50 sollte man überlegen ob das alte herz noch diese ganzen effeckte in einen raid aushält ^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (15. Februar 2009)

Gewöhnt Euch schon mal dran. Meine Generation ist mit den Konsolen von Atari und Colecovision aufgewachsen und hat Harry in Pitfall grausame Tode sterben lassen, da waren die meisten von Euch noch gar nicht geplant! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Während andere mit der Flasche aufgezogen wurden, habe ich am Joystick genuckelt. Meine erste CD war nicht die Bravo Hits, sondern der Turrican Soundtrack von Chris Hülsbeck. Guy Henkel findet sich ebenfalls in meiner Sammlung und in meinem Bücherregal haust die Space Rat. Und mein Taschengeld habe ich regelmäßig geradezu religiös für die ASM geopfert.

Ich ändere meinen Lifestyle nicht, nur weil jemand Anstoß daran findet, dessen erstes Rollenspielerlebnis Final Fantasy VII heißt. Die Generationenpyramide kippt um und das zeigt sich nun halt auch in unseren Games.
Es wird nicht mehr lange dauern, dann erwarten uns atemberaubende neue Spiele wie Kukident Quest, The Legend of Granufink und Viagra - Last Man Standing.

Verdammt, das wäre ein toller Eintrag für meinen Blog gewesen...


----------



## J3st3r (15. Februar 2009)

genaus das wird meine generation auch irgendwann mal sagen können
"jaja wir haben schon das 2. naxx gefarmt da ward ihr noch gar nicht geplant! und wir hatten auch noch ne maus in der einen hand und die andere auf einer tastatur o.O und wir hatten noch nen kasten vor uns auf dem die bilder waren!"


----------



## healyeah666 (15. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Also ich denke das Alter spielt keine Rolle und ich antworte sowas auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenne auch einige die schon viel Älter sind.


----------



## Xordon (15. Februar 2009)

Keine Sorge, damit bist du definitiv nicht zu alt. Bei uns in der Gilde bin ich mit 23 einer der jüngsten und es sind sogar 3 dabei die bereits über 60 Jahre alt sind. 
Mach dir also keine Gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Vorschlag wäre es, dir beispielsweise eine Gilde zu suchen, die speziell ältere, bzw. Gelegenheitsspieler (denn die meisten über Mitte 20 haben Job und evtl Familie) sucht. Da bist du unter Gleichgesinnten und bist auch nicht gezwungen mit solchen Affen in Instanzen zu gehen, die gerade so weit zählen können wie du alt bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem werden die Leute auch mal einsehen müssen, das Video/Pc-Spiele an sich nun schon recht lange existieren und sich mit dem Alter vielleicht auch nicht so die Interessen ändern, wie sie es viellelicht annehmen. Die Mittdreißiger von heute waren 89 ja auch mal grade 15 - und da war man schon weit über Textadventures hinaus.


----------



## mortell (15. Februar 2009)

mach dir kein kopf,

ich selbst bin zwar "erst" 19 aber ich muss sagen ich raide lieber mit älteren leuten zusammen die wissen meistens eher was sie zu tun haben. und wenn dich das mit dem "opa" nervt beschimpf die leute einfach als jungspund oder so, so mach ich es mit unserem gilden opa auch immer xD

peace


----------



## Abeille (15. Februar 2009)

ach was - bin auch nicht der jüngste

müsste für die oldies einen erwachsenenserver geben - das wäre es :-)


----------



## Ethalian (15. Februar 2009)

Dazu sag ich nur folgenden Satz:"Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt." Zu alt ist man nie und zwar für nichts. Es gibt auch noch 80ig-jährige Läufer. So what  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (15. Februar 2009)

Mir sind ältere Spieler eigentlich sogar lieber, weil einige bereits selbst Kinder haben, eine gewisse Lebenserfahrung vorweisen und aus der frustrierten "Halbstarken-Phase" raus sind, in der man sich unbedingt total daneben benehmen muss. Allerdings bestätigen Außnahmen bekanntlich die Regel. Alles in allem ist mir das Alter eines Spielers jedoch egal, solange er sich halbwegs gescheit aufzuführen weiß.


----------



## Primus Pilus (16. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gewöhnt Euch schon mal dran. Meine Generation ist mit den Konsolen von Atari und Colecovision aufgewachsen und hat Harry in Pitfall grausame Tode sterben lassen, da waren die meisten von Euch noch gar nicht geplant!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo,

klasse Beitrag... und Turrican habe ich schon lange nicht mehr angehört respektive gespielt.... mal wieder rauskramen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also meinereiner ist 36 und spielt seit 1985 Computer- und Videospiele. In WOW hatte ich schon mit 15jährigen, 25jährigen und 45jährigen "Vollkiddies" zu tun sowie auch mit 14jährigen und auch 60jährigen, die spielerisch und menschlich absolut in Ordnung waren... am Alter kann man viel fest machen, aber eben nicht alles...

Was halt nervt sind Leute, die andere z.B. im SnG-Channel als NPCs behandeln und ohne Fragen einladen oder vor der Instanz schon - den eventuell überhaupt nicht fallenden - Loot verteilen, nach einem Whipe sang- und klanglos mit vorgetäuschtem Disconnect die Gruppe verlassen, ständig "ogogog hab keine Zeit, muß essen" schreiben... usw. usf. ... die findet man zwar oft vermehrt unter den Jüngeren, aber bei weitem nicht ausschließlich...

Am besten war aber mal der 65jährige Magier, der im TS selten was sagte... wenn, dann aber solche Brecher rausließ, daß man erst mal 3 Minuten lang außer Gelächter überhaupt nichts mehr hören konnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## MikeMcHero (16. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Und die wären? Diesen Thread habe ich nach meinen 1 jährigen Erfahrungen mit WoW geschrieben.



Mit 35 sollte man solcherlei Selbstzweifel schon längst zu den Akten gelegt haben und das tun, wonach einem ist. Unabhängig davon, was andere darüber denken.


----------



## Arcturos (16. Februar 2009)

du bist erst "alt" in wow wenn den leuten erzählen musst wie das früher mit 40 leuten im raid war...


----------



## Marienkaefer (16. Februar 2009)

Bei uns ist das Mindestalter 18 (natürlich mit Ausnahmen). Trotzdem sind die meisten bei uns 25+. 
Und auch viele über 30. In meiner alten Gilde war glaube ich auch unser Gildenmeister über 50.
Naja, ich hab sehr viel Spaß mit den Leuten. Und die sind auch nicht so besessen vom Spiel. Wenn wir mal Wipen scherzen wir drüber.
Wir versuchen auch immer selber neue Taktiken bein Bossen zu finden u.s.w.
Kurz gesagt: Mit Älteren Leuten hab ich irgendwie mehr Spaß (bin auch erst 18).


----------



## Cathalina (16. Februar 2009)

Man ist nur so alt, wie man sich fühlt.

Ich bin in zwei Monaten 39 J. und spiele WoW mit Leidenschaft, so es meine Zeit zulässt. In meiner gilde sind fast alle im selben Alter wie ich, ein paar. die noch älter sind und ein paar Twens und Teenies, aber die meisten sind so zwischen 35 und 45.


----------



## Sa0SIn (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo erstmal, ich finde auch man ist nie zu alt für WoW generell aber mit zunehmenden alter nimmt auch meist die zahl der bewegungslegastheniker zu, ist nen reiner erfahrungswert.wobei es auch viele movementkrüppel unter 50 oder so gibt^^


----------



## Darkjoker (16. Februar 2009)

ach was warum sollest du zu alt sein? :-) 

ich war mal in einer gilde da war der älteste 70 jahre alt!! er meinte er spielt wow weil es ihn im kopf fit hält und ich muss dazu sagen das
er mehr ahnung vom spiel hatte wie so mancher "kiddy"

mfg dark


----------



## Secretraven (16. Februar 2009)

ach 30 ist niemals zu alt, ich hab schon mit welchen gespielt die waren über 50 und die könnte meistens ihre klasse besser spielen als manch 20 jähriger.


----------



## Cerb_Mann (16. Februar 2009)

Also bin ehrlich wenn du bei mir in der Gilde wärst würde dich jeder ganz normal behandeln!

mfg


----------



## Pusillin (16. Februar 2009)

agamja schrieb:


> zu alt ist man für etwas nie!


ich glaube du hast versucht, irgendein sprichwort in die runde zu werfen oder
dein eigenes wort so erscheinen zu lassen....... egal:
denn leider ist dir das kläglich misslungen°!
oder würdest du noch irgendeinen babybrei essen, auf gummienten reiten etc? (was kleine kinder eben machen...)
oder scheiße machen (nicht wörtlich nehmen), was man als jugendlicher so macht.
man wird immer älter, und man ändert sich mit dem alter!

diese änderungen betreffen jedoch nicht alle dinge, und wow gehört ebenfalls nicht dazu!


----------



## Gilion (16. Februar 2009)

Naja, zum spielen kann man eigentlich nie zu alt sein. Ich bin ja selbst auch schon über 30 und spiele noch recht aktiv Online- und Offline-Spiele. Und falls ich mal im Spiel wen kennenlerne der auch schon über 25 ist, betitel ich den scherzhaft auch schon mal als "alter Knacker". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cera2 (16. Februar 2009)

Ach so ein Mist, man ist mit 30 nicht zu alt.

In meiner ersten Gilde, ich kam mir da damals immer etwas dumm vor, weil ich mit 16 der jüngste im TS war.
Die älteste nach mir war 23, unser Mage war 26 unser Krieger 29 und unser Dudu 37.

Wir hatten auch mal nen Holy Pala in der Gilde der war 56 und seine Tochter 16 (die sah gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^)

Bei meiner zweiten Gilde war ich dann im Raid mit 18 der jüngste, ich glaub der älteste war mitte 40.

Und nein, man ist kein "Opa", dass ist alles nur Bullshit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CP9 (16. Februar 2009)

also ich find, solange es einem spaß macht sollte man auch dabei bleiben. und auf kommentare wie 'oha, opa!!' brauchste garnet eingehen.


----------



## Tyraila (16. Februar 2009)

is doch wurscht welches alter man hat , wenn man sich richtig ausdrücken kann und keine kinderkacke macht ist es egal , doch fällt schon auf das kinder unter 16 etwas ... anders reagieren als erwachsene über 20


----------



## Pyroclastian (16. Februar 2009)

diejenigen, die jetzt 35-40 sind gehören zur ersten generation, die mit computerspielen groß geworden sind (me 2) und ich sehe kein grund, warum man diese immer noch existierende leidenschaft verleugnen sollte, nur weil man im vergleich zu den jungen nachwuchszockern ein alter sack ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RizzoRat (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin jetzt 26 und durchschnitt bei mir inner Gilde.

Unser langjähriger MT mit dem ich jetzt zusammen unser tank team mache ist über 40. Der Gildenopa ist ende 40, und wir haben gerade mal 2 leute unter 20 inner Gilde.

Bei uns wird teilweise mehr über den Mist den die eigene Kinder momentan verzapfen gesprochen als über andere sachen im gchat -.-

Wir können bald ne schwester gilde auf machen für die Kiddies der derzeitgen gildenmitglieder....alles schwanger oder habens chon kinder ist echt unfassbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diggi2000 (16. Februar 2009)

Ich seh das so wie bei einem guten Wein oder Whisky. Je älter je besser oder reifer. Man merkt das mittlerweile an der Umgangsweise miteinander.


----------



## Varuni (16. Februar 2009)

Zu alt mit 35? Lol !!!

Auf jeder server gibt es mehrere gilden,die nehmen keine kiddies,sonder nur erwachsene ab 25 oder 30.

So spielt es sich VIEL entspannterund relaxter.

Ich kann das beurteilen,denn ich spiele computerspiele seit 25 jahren (vc20,c64 usw)

Meine oldiegilde hat aufnahmestop,weil immer mehr ältere spielen und einsehen müssen,dass
es unterschiede in der spielweise gibt zwischen kiddie und oldie.

p.s

Alte deutsche bauernregel :
Traue keinem unter 30 (scherz ende)


----------



## TonicEye (16. Februar 2009)

Nein 35 ist nicht zu alt,

ich selber bin 32, durfte mir auch schon desöfteren anhören, was der TE beschrieben hat, aber egal.


----------



## Maugaran (16. Februar 2009)

naja ich würde sagen der Alterschnitt in WOW ist leider stark nach unten gegangen. Von manchen bekomme ich in WOW zuhören was für ein Versager ich doch sei, mit 26 Jahren noch Computer zu spielen.


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (16. Februar 2009)

Ich finde den Altersmix gut.

In unserer Gilde sind recht viele zwischen 30-40, ich selbst bin 35.
Haben aber auch mind. einen 15 Jährigen dabei. 


Und wer will die Grenze festlegen, bis zu welchem Alter man was spielen darf?
WOW ist zwar eine andere Art von Spielkultur, aber die allseits bekannen Gesellschaftsspiele sind doch auch von z.B. 8-88  

Ich selbst spiel zwar noch nicht so lange WOW, erst etwas mehr als ein Jahr, aber wie war das nochmal in unseren jungen Jahren.? Hab da irgendwas von Turrican gelesen, war zwar nie meins, aber Giana Sisters, Ghost ´n Goblins,Pit-Stop, DSA, Winter- und Sommergames - denke mal, viele werden sich erinnern, die den guten alten Brotkasten (C64) hatten. Manchmal vermisse ich das Teil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was hat sich geändert? Man hockt nicht mehr zu viert oder fünft vor einem Rechner und gibt sich den Joystick in die Hand, sondern trifft sich im Netz bei WOW. Andere Typen, anderes Spiel aber immer noch Spass an der Sache.


----------



## Cali75 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi, ich bin jetzt 33 und hab erst letztes Jahr mit WOW angefangen. Zuvor hab ich seit 17 Jahren offline gespielt. Das Alter hat damit nix zu tun - erlaubt ist was Spaß macht. In meinen Gilden sind auch jede Menge Leute in meinem Alter.

Übrigens ist man so jung wie man sich fühlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CUCU Calihye




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (16. Februar 2009)

Warum sollte man für ein Hobby, dessen Haupttätigkeit darin besteht auf seinem Hintern zu sitzen und eine 
Tastatur zu bedienen mit 35 zu alt sein ?

Ich gedenke noch mit 80-90 Computer zu spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also muss mich die Menschheit noch viele Jahrzehnte in MMOs ertragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (16. Februar 2009)

a geh lieber TE. Bin selbst 33 (noch^^) und leite selbst einer gilde ... im gegenteil mich fragen die leute selten nach dem alter ... im gegenteil da kommen sogar wenn sie mal fragen eher so nette gespäche raus!


----------



## Slavery (16. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, dass das Spiel mehr Niveau hätte, wenn es mehr in deinem Alter geben würde.
Das sollte jetzt nicht heissen, dass alle U18 Kiddies sind die nich wissen, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben. Aber es fällt doch ziemlich stark auf, das es mehr Kiddies sind, die im Handelschannel flamen oder ohne Grund mit Beleidigungen um sich schmeissen.
Noch ein Grund es gut zu finden ist meiner Meinung nach, dass diese "ältere Generation" mehr Verständnis für dieses Spiel entwickeln und warum es so viele Leute spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich finds gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber da mein Account in diesem Moment abläuft und auch nicht verlängert wird, bekomm ich das ja in Zukunft nich mehr mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poisenwilly (16. Februar 2009)

Ich liebe es, unseren Channelältesten mit "... etwas Uraltes erwacht in der Ferne... Hallo xxx" zu begrüßen - bin selbst 39 und liebe Witze über das Alter


----------



## Animos93 (16. Februar 2009)

Mir ist das alter in WoW absolut egal ob es ein 8 Jähriges Kind oder ein 80 jähriger Opa ist o.O Es kommt nur darauf an wie sich die Person verhält im Spiel... Und nicht alle 8 jährigen Kinder flamen rum und sorgen für wipes ( ich bin nicht 8 jahre ^^ )


----------



## martog (16. Februar 2009)

FonKeY schrieb:


> gibt genu 30+ player ...mit 30 is man ja net alt erst mit 40^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf ihn von wegen 40 und alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin 42 und fühl mich gar nicht alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (16. Februar 2009)

werd nächsten Monat 40 ^^

Meine Tante mit 63 zoggt auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und die Älteste in unserer Gilde ist Ü 50 ^^

Soviel dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veneficus (16. Februar 2009)

Bin 43 und rocke mit meiner Resto-Schamanin durch die diversen Instanzen und raide gerne in Naxx, im Obsidiansanktum und dem Auge der Ewigkeit. Zu alt? Niemals! Spielen hält jung.


----------



## Widar81 (16. Februar 2009)

Moin...

ich weiß nicht, ob es vielleicht schon gepostet wurde, aber 10 Seite durchsehen ist in meinem alter (27) einfach zu viel...^^

aber die beiden haben doch mal Spaß!!! machen vielleicht den Eindruck, als würden sie niemals den Endcontent sehen - aber brauchen sie wahrscheinlich auch garnicht, um dieses Spiel zu genießen... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP80qyGzls4


Grüße


----------



## Iaido (16. Februar 2009)

ich meine das was ich jetzt gleich schreibe wirklich nicht böse, aber.....

es ist einfach so, dass man mit 35 nicht mehr die reaktionszeit besitzt wie
zum beispiel jemand der gerade 16 ist, die sind einfach schneller! heißt 
aber nicht, dass man mit 35 ein opa ist und zu lahm für wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt
einfach dinge in wow die die jugend besser drauf hat als etwas ältere,
zum bleistift, arena^^ also so spiele ab einer wertung von 1900 plus^^

ich denke der größte bereich aus wow ist auch mit einer verlangsamten 
reaktionszeit (die übrigens schon mit 20 oder so beginnt) spielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*hust* nicht mit mir schimpfen, bin selbst auch schon über das 20er-
verfallsdatum

wenn ich mir jemanden anschaue, ich nehm mal meinen cousin (17), der
sitzt ganz anders vor dem rechner wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der muss nicht groß schaun
welche taste er drückt, der drückt die einfach... ka wie ich euch das jetzt
beschreiben soll, es ist als wäre er mit der tastatur auf die welt gekommen.
einfach verdammt schnell halt.

ach und dämlich hab ich im fernseher son bericht über CS wars glaub ich 
gesehen, und die kerle habe da erzählt das man bei den zockern schon ab
20 zu den oldis gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (16. Februar 2009)

Iaido schrieb:


> ich meine das was ich jetzt gleich schreibe wirklich nicht böse, aber.....
> 
> es ist einfach so, dass man mit 35 nicht mehr die reaktionszeit besitzt wie
> zum beispiel jemand der gerade 16 ist, die sind einfach schneller! heißt
> ...


Ja nu, wir (30+) mußten uns damals halt noch an das Getippe gewöhnen. Am Anfang war ja nicht so viel mit Tippen. 
Die ganzen Küken von heute haben doch schon den Geburts-Channel vollgespamt, logisch das die da fitter sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (16. Februar 2009)

ich bin selbst 30+ und die leute aus meinem raid sind alle um die 40. finde ich wunderbar. die community (hier und ingame) ist aber durchschnittlich jünger, denke ich (zumindest hat das neulich eine umfrage hier im forum gezeigt).

tröste dich - für WoW ist man einfach nie zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Borberat (16. Februar 2009)

Jung CHILL MAL!!!
=) Das müsste man mit 35 doch können^^
Mit 35 zählst du zu den ältesten 10% aber das tun die 28 jährigen auch ;o)

Oder noch bessser: Ja du bist zu alt, schick mir deinen Accountdaten als PN, ich übernehm das für dich bis ich 30 werde!


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Februar 2009)

Wo ist das Problem?

Ab 30 spielt man halt Untote! XD


----------



## Lambarene (16. Februar 2009)

Mit 30 zu alt? Hmmm

Mit solchen unreifen Jungspunden kann man doch nicht in die Welt rausgehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich wollte eigentlich schon mal eine Gilde für Ü30 gründen, bei denen Jüngere nur zugelassen sind, wenn sie die Kinder eines Mitglieds sind ;-)


----------



## Laurame (16. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen , ich wollte nur sagen , ich bin 55 , und spiele mit wachsender Begeisterung WOW. Meine KInder haben mich angesteckt und sind auch immer da, wenn ich mal Hilfe brauch . Hab mich früher auch immer gegrämt, wenn andere über mein Alter gelästert haben . Inzwischen hab ich das abgelegt und lasse mir den Spaß nicht mehr verderben . Also, Oldis, haut rein  !


----------



## Buffelo (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin selbst 35 Jahre JUNG !!! und der Durchschnittsalter bei uns in der Gilde liegt bei ca.27. Also ich zähle nicht zum alten Eisen.

Und wenn jemand sagt: " Ja die Jungen haben bessere Reflexe und können sich besser auf gewisse Raidsituationen einstellen. " . Absoluter schwachsinn ! Gestern hatten wir Sartharion +3 Adds zum ersten Mal gemacht und geschafft und unser Ältester war über 50 Jahre alt und hat sich dabei nicht dumm dran gestellt. Also lasst euch vom Alter nicht abschrecken, egal ob jung oder alt. Jeder hat seine Qualitäten.


----------



## Pyroclastian (16. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Ab 30 spielt man halt Untote! XD




heheee=) hui, unterbewussterweise habe ich wahrscheinlich genau deswegen die untoten als rasse für meinen ersten char gewählt =)


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Februar 2009)

Pyroclastian schrieb:


> heheee=) hui, unterbewussterweise habe ich wahrscheinlich genau deswegen die untoten als rasse für meinen ersten char gewählt =)



Naja ich bin erst mit 32 auf Untot umgestiegen. Davor war ein Troll! Jetzt teilen sich natürlich die Meinungen was mir besser steht......


----------



## Miach (16. Februar 2009)

35? Na das hoffe ich doch nicht, werde ich in ein paar Monaten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber mal gucken, die Idee mit dem Untoten hätte ja dann was... alternativ bleibt ja dann noch ein Altersheim mit Wii-Anschluß ;-)


Und wie heißt es so schön, man ist immer nur so alt wie man sich fühlt.... obwohl, gerade an Montag evtl. kein so guter Spruch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graggi (16. Februar 2009)

Ich glaube die meisten "Jüngeren" denken dass Computer und Computerspielen nichts für "ältere" Leute sein. Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn. Bei mir war mal ein 67-jähriger im TS.


----------



## ThoWeib (16. Februar 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem?
> 
> Ab 30 spielt man halt Untote! XD



Man ist bekanntlich ja immer so alt, wie man sich fühlt, und wer sich mit 35 zu WoW berufen fühlt, ist eben nicht zu alt dafür. Aber Untote für die Ü40-Fraktion passt scho'... (Sorry, aber mit 41 kann ich die Sorgen der Unter-40-Fraktion nur belächeln...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Februar 2009)

ThoWeib schrieb:


> Aber Untote für die Ü40-Fraktion passt scho'... (Sorry, aber mit 41 kann ich die Sorgen der Unter-40-Fraktion nur belächeln...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer spricht hier von Untote für Ü40??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast gerade 10 Jahrgänge um ihre wohlverdienten Untoten gebracht!

Strafe muß sein!

Ich vote für Ü40 = Untoter Todesritter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natral (16. Februar 2009)

agamja schrieb:


> zu alt ist man für etwas nie!



#

hmm naja  zum gstillt werden wird man relativ schnell zu alt


----------



## Natral (16. Februar 2009)

Graggi schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten "Jüngeren" denken dass Computer und Computerspielen nichts für "ältere" Leute sein. Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn. Bei mir war mal ein 67-jähriger im TS.




genau das ist es


früher als ich gerad von counterstrike runter in richtung  wow kam  war ich auch erst einmal geschockt,dass das neben mir in der welt gar kein   lvl 15-22 jähriger mehr ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber jede community ist da anders denke ich und wow spricht halt die breite masse an auch aufs alter bezogen


----------



## Girderia (16. Februar 2009)

Man hört nicht auf zu spielen weil man alt wird, sondern wird alt weil man aufhört zu spielen.

btw.: ich bin 38 (aber habe die Kraft der zwei Herzen :-P)


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

Graggi schrieb:


> Ich glaube die meisten "Jüngeren" denken dass Computer und Computerspielen nichts für "ältere" Leute sein. Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn. Bei mir war mal ein 67-jähriger im TS.


Will auch mal sowas erleben!! oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (16. Februar 2009)

ich würds mal so sagen: für computer/konsolenspiele ist man nie zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (16. Februar 2009)

zu alt ist man nur wenn man das spiel nicht mehr versteht und z.b. als Magier den Nahkampf bevorzugt oder als krieger in den Fernkampf mit der wurfwaffe einzieht.. ansonsten solang man auch im "hohen alter" noch lernfähig ist ( bzw. im ganz jungen alter SCHON lernfähig ist) ist doch alles ok


----------



## juri94 (16. Februar 2009)

also ich hab als ich mit wow angefangen habe als erster char n untoten erstellt ( da war ich 14) das is jetzt immer noch mein main und ich glaube man sollte auch die rasse bzw. die klasse spielen die einem spaß macht. ich meine mit 40 einen eher jüngelnden blutelfen, oder mit 15 einen 1000jahre alten nachtelfen, das ist doch wohl egal oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (16. Februar 2009)

also ich weis echt nich wo da das prob sein sollte ??? man ist NIE zu alt für en game höchstens zu Jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich spreche damit alle flamer-kiddies an ....) mit 35 is man keineswegs zu alt ich kenn auch einige die um die 40 sind und ich hab damit kein problem . ich spiel viel lieber mit älteren leuten als mit Flamer-kiddies die meist erst um die 10 jahre rum sind (das is jetzt keine beleidigung an alle 10 jährigen natürlich gibt es auch normale) und meinen sie wären die aller coolsten gangster und sind dann immer glei eingeschnappt wenn es nich nach ihrem willen läuft ^^ 

also meine klare antwort : NEIN du bist auf gar keinen fall zu alt 

MFG

xXDarkXx_92


----------



## Scrätcher (16. Februar 2009)

juri94 schrieb:


> also ich hab als ich mit wow angefangen habe als erster char n untoten erstellt ( da war ich 14) das is jetzt immer noch mein main und ich glaube man sollte auch die rasse bzw. die klasse spielen die einem spaß macht. ich meine mit 40 einen eher jüngelnden blutelfen, oder mit 15 einen 1000jahre alten nachtelfen, das ist doch wohl egal oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie jetzt?

Hast du die AGBs nicht gelesen??

Oh man ich zitiere kurz:

....um den Spielern die Möglichkeit zu geben gleichgesinnte zu finden werden folgende Rassen empfohlen:

- Untoter ab 30 Jahre (ab 40 darf man auf untoter Todesritter wechseln um das ganze nochmal zu unterstreichen!)
- Arthas ab 100 Jahre (auf Anfrage mit Einsendung einer beglaubigten Kopie des Personalausweis!!)
- Blutelf ab 20 (darf auch ab Pubertät gespielt werden)
- Troll für zeitlose Spaßvögel
- Ork ab 12
- Taure ab 24 (ab 60 gibts die Collectors Taurenedition "grauer Taure")


----------



## Schietenkleier (16. Februar 2009)

50+ Spieler werden oft als Movement-Krüppel bezeichnet.
Wird wohl was dran sein, denn ich höre es oft.

bin 50+ und ein Krüppel auch im RL.
Danke an alle die es mich nicht vergessen lassen.


----------



## Bullweit (16. Februar 2009)

Ich denke das Alter spielt da mal überhaupt keine Rolle. 

Ich selber kenne auch Leute die sind über 40 uns spielen WoW und auch welche die sind 50 + und Spielen Counter Strike und das nicht unbedingt schlecht. Und wenn man Spaß dran hat, ist das Alter doch völlig egal.


----------



## paparon (16. Februar 2009)

ich finde das man mit leuten die 30+ sind einen besseren umgangston pflegen kann als mit jüngeren.

ich bin mit fast 37 gern mit meiner gilde und andern (guten bekannten) die älter sind unterwegs. da ist nix mit stress. man kann auch mal einen
gepflegten smal talk wärend einer instanz führen. sollte bei irgendeinem mal ein kind rufen ist das auch kein prob.

was man bei jüngeren leuten nicht sagen kann. so waren wir mal in der terasse unterwegs. ich wurde von einem guten freund in eine grp eingeladen.
die bestand zum größten teil aus anfang 20ern. als mein kleines kind mich rief (war krank) hies es nach dem dritten mal "... den sein balk schon wieder .."

naja. wir haben uns dann freundlich verabschiedet und darauf hingewiesen, das die netten herrn doch erstmal erwachsen werden sollen. dann wissen
sie das es was wichtigeres geben kann als das spiel.

ich wurde dann noch als boon und noob und was weis ich was betitelt.

seit dem bin ich lieber mit alten damen und herren unterwegs. da weis man was man hat. EINEN SCHÖNEN ABEND HALT!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Predataurus (16. Februar 2009)

Descartes schrieb:


> Sind wir unter den Philosphen gegangen?
> Was du von dir ablässt ist wider der vernunft.
> Auch auf Arbeit muss Freizeit folgen und was die leute machen kann dir dort vorbei gehen, wo die sonne nie scheint.
> 
> ...



Das du n Schaltfehler im Ironie-Quadrant deines Kopfes hast muss man dir aber nicht noch brühwarm erzählen, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonsy (16. Februar 2009)

Kehro schrieb:


> Ist bloß immer lustig wenn der jüngere Teil gewisse Anspielungen nicht versteht. Nettes Gimmick letztens bei einer Unterhaltung über T-Sets wo ich einwarf das ich T-34 kenne.



/made my day -  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hau mich weg...

naja mann muss halt auch wissen das T34 nur für kalte Gegenden wie zb. Nordend gemacht ist...

oder halt Nowosibirsk...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WilleValle (16. Februar 2009)

Ich sehe Wow als Hobby und wenn man mit Leidenschaft dabei ist, egal welches Hobby es ist, spielt das Alter keine Rolle..

Sicherlich treffen beim Altersunterschied zwei Welten aufeinander, sei es vom Verhalten oder der Sprache...
Man kann die jetzige Generation nicht mit der vor 20 Jahren vergleich, dafür ist der Wandel der Zeit einfach zu schnell..

Mir geht es auch total auf den Geist wenn ich die Kids von heute sprechen höre, dabei bin ich erst 26.


----------



## Focht (16. Februar 2009)

man ist immer so alt wie man sich fühlt.......
und falls andere das alter stört, was intressiert das einen selbst,
so lang das game spaß macht


----------



## RogueCheka (16. Februar 2009)

hi ich glaub net das man jemals zu "alt" fürs zocken ist ich zock mit meinem besten wow freund und der is 30 und i knapp 16 wir verstehen uns gut und er is nen ober gamer aber er hat immer no net gemerkt (lvl75mage) dass man mit 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 ß ´ zauber aktivieren kann der hat s immer mit maus gemacht xD ausser :dem scheiss auf die kleinen pisser... xD also lass dinet dumm anreden


----------



## Lightlemon (16. Februar 2009)

es gibt auch rentner die WoW zoggen, http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1101582/WoW_Rentner
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1156153/WoW_Rentner_Teil_2

also bist du nicht mit deinem alter ganz alleine ^^


----------



## Ridox (16. Februar 2009)

man ist dann zu alt für etwas, wenn man sich zu alt fühl ;-)


----------



## derdavorne (16. Februar 2009)

habe mit einer 61er jährigen geraidet, kein scherz.. sie kann aber net sooooo.... paar leute auf meiner f liste sind über 40, also .. wow ist nicht bis 12, auch wenns manchmal so zu sein scheint


----------



## Vartez (16. Februar 2009)

Ich fnde es auch net schlim bei mir kommts eher drauf an das die leute einfach nett sind bin selber zwar 15  aver mir älteren mit inis gehen find ich cool man kann sich mit den so gut unterhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agyros (17. Februar 2009)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Gewöhnt Euch schon mal dran. Meine Generation ist mit den Konsolen von Atari und Colecovision aufgewachsen und hat Harry in Pitfall grausame Tode sterben lassen, da waren die meisten von Euch noch gar nicht geplant!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed ! Perfekt beschrieben ! 




> hi ich glaub net das man jemals zu "alt" fürs zocken ist ich zock mit meinem besten wow freund und der is 30 und i knapp 16 wir verstehen uns gut und er is nen ober gamer aber er hat immer no net gemerkt (lvl75mage) dass man mit 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 ß ´ zauber aktivieren kann der hat s immer mit maus gemacht xD



och 1,5s GCD reichen auch für so alte Säcke wie uns um den passenden Button anzuklicken...
Manchmal mach ich das auch... laufen, klicken alles mit der Maus, bin dann "halb" afk ^^


----------



## Tikume (17. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich, warum das Alter (in beide Richtungen) in Wow so thematisiert wird.

In Ultima Online hat man sich für sowas vielleicht interessiert wenn man jemanden bereits näher kannte.
Ansonsten galt einfach ob man mit dem anderen klar kam oder nicht. Was interessiert mich da das Alter?


----------



## Rola (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

also ich bin auch so ein opa (49) :-)

Gruß Tsume


----------



## Tordil (17. Februar 2009)

Gib doch nix auf die Meinung anderer auf deinem Server...

ich bin zwar noch keine 30, aber ich kenn das schon auch. auf meinem Server scheint es einen großen Haufen jugendlicher zu geben (<20, vermutlich sogar <17) die scheinbar automatisch davon ausgehen dass nur gleichaltrige das Spiel spielen...

Ich finde aber gerade den Aspekt, dass WoW von einem Breiten Spektrum an Spielern gespielt wird, sehr spannend. Mann lernt immer neue Leute kennen, manche mit mehr Erfahrung, manche mit weniger.


----------



## Xtremchen (17. Februar 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Mach es so wie in dem Lied der Toten Hosen.
> Las die Leute reden.......^^
> 
> MFG
> Frankyb



sind nicht toten Hosen sind die Ärzte!!!


----------



## neon1705 (17. Februar 2009)

also ich sag mal so das alter spielt keine rolle es muss nur gut verpackt sein

ich kannte einen 86 jährigen der wow gespielt hatte und mir spändig seine probleme zugewhispert hat und das er herzprobleme hat und bald sterben würde..
..ich weis nicht ob es gespielt war oder nicht tatsache ist das er nach paar tagen niemehr on kam 

nunja schon schlimm sowas aber mal ernsthaft ich kannte ihn nicht und habe ihn nur bei einer quest geholfen und er erzählt mir sowas...im endeffekt möchte ich doch sowas garnicht wissen

für mir gibs in wow nur die charaktere und wie sie spielen spielen sie schlecht versucht man ihnen zu helfen spielen sie gut ist es doch schön und manche beleidigen und di elangen halt auf ignor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pegasos (17. Februar 2009)

Tja ich bin 44 und im RL auch schon *Opa* Games zock ich schon seit meinem ersten PC das war ein 386er !!

Ne zu alt ne sorry das ist man nicht zum zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shubunki (17. Februar 2009)

...sonntag 44 geworden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fixxy (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass das Alter überhaupt keine Rolle spielt...Es gibt "gute" und "schlechte" Vertreter jeder Altersklasse...


----------



## Irondragon1887 (17. Februar 2009)

Es soll jeder das spiel spielen der es möchte unabhängig welches alter er hat!


----------



## Exomia (17. Februar 2009)

Also unser Gildenopi ist 34  unsere Gilde Omi glaube um die 39 / 40 natürlich ziehen wir sie mit ihrem alter auf! Genau wie unser Gildenküken welches 17 ist. Als Konter  bekomm ich mit meinen 22 Jahren offt genug gesagt das es schlafenszeit ist (meistens so um 8 wenns Sandmännchen rum ist). Also steh über diesen Sachen bei uns ist es Spaß meint das jemadn ernst dann lach drüber ich kenne eine 68 Jährige die besser Spiel als ihr Neffe der in meinem Alter ist!


----------



## Lungebroetli (17. Februar 2009)

Bin 33 und hab die Ehrfahrung gemacht das es egal ist mit wehm man zusammenspielt, das ältere weniger Leistungsdruck machen glaub ich nicht ich bin einer der Ehrgeizigeren in der Gilde, was nicht immer positiv ist.

Und auch das die Jungen die Kiddis sind ist nicht immer wahr, ich habe einen wirklich üblen 40er kennengelernt aber auch einen überaus interesannten, ruhigen, aufgeschlossenen guten Spieler von 16 Jahren.


----------



## Argatho (17. Februar 2009)

Ich finde diese ganze alters diskusion auch ein bisschen ablbern da 60% meiner gilde über 25 ist^^


----------



## WorstCase (17. Februar 2009)

...ich bin 34 und ich ich spiele WoW seit 4 Jahren weil es mir Spaß macht. Meinst Du wirklich es interessiert mich ob irgendwelche "jungen" Spieler meinen, dass ich zu alt für WoW wäre?
Und: Hast Du nichts Besseres zu tun als so nen' bekloppten Threat zu starten?


----------



## Jehova (17. Februar 2009)

Märklin ist pleite - warum wohl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin ebenfalls jenseits der 40 und muss mich gegen die Anfeindungen meiner Frau wehren (WOW-Hasserin).

Früher haben die alten an der Eisenbahn rumgebastelt. Mein Schwiegervater (Ingi über 60) hat sein halbes Leben in eine H0 investiert und keiner hat ihn schief angeguckt.
Also, wenn dich einer wg eines Computerspiels schräg anmacht, einfach auf ignore stellen^^.

oder wie heißt es so schön - Erlaubt ist was Spaß macht

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Noob0815-2 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen zu alt kann man nicht sein... nur zu jung ^^ man will ja auch ordendliche konversation treiben.

und nicht immer ein digga, alter, bäm wie geil usw. hören.


----------



## Rodanold (17. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall bemerkenswert das der TE mit diesem Beitrag es geschafft hat innerhalb kürzester Zeit massiv Antworten zu bekommen..^^

Ne also mit 35 Jahren zu alt?? Hab ich verpasst. Bin schon 36...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kenne sehr viele ältere Spieler, mit denen ich auch sehr gerne zusammenspiele. Sogar ein Pärchen wo beide über 50 sind...^^
Ich finde das Alter bringt die Ruhe mit, die manchesmal in diesem Spiel nötig ist. Zumindest ist es mein Eindruck das
alles besser klappt wenn jemand dabei ist der Ruhe reinbringt.

Ich für meinen Teil hab auf jeden Fall eher Probleme mit den sogenannten "Kiddies". Was ich jetzt aber nicht am Alter
festmachen möchte, denn ich kenne da auch solche und solche. 
Nein ich meine diese, wo man für Burg maximal 25 Minuten brauchen darf und wo dann geheult wird, wenn sie nicht oben
an der Dämätsch-Liste stehen. Und alles in einem Deutsch das Onkel Duden sich im Grab in Rekordgeschwindigkeit um die eigene Achse dreht.

Dann doch lieber jemand mit 30+ oder 35+ oder 50+ ...


Bis die Tage... und Respekt TE


----------



## Door81 (17. Februar 2009)

Spittykovski schrieb:


> Mein Nachbar ist 58 und holt sich immer Tipps von mir von daher...
> 
> Bin eher der Meinung das manches Volk zu jung für das Spiel ist. Das drückt sich in eienr echt miesen Rechtschreibung und unangemssenen Verhalten aus.
> Aber wirklich zu alt kann man für WOW nicht sein.




Ist meiner Meinung keine Sache des Alters. Kenne fast 40 jährige die flamen und spammen, und niemand würd dahinter einen eben älteren Spieler  vermuten. Andersrum, kenne ich 15 jährige die sich sehr reif und erwachsen verhalten, z.T. Seitdem sie 13 sind Raids mitorganisieren, usw. 

Aber zum eigentlichen Thema, unsere Gilde und auch der Raid bestand seit Beginn an immer aus einer recht bunten Mischung, von 16 - 56 alles dabei, wobei unser Schnitt wohl immer so zwischen 25 und 35 lag.


----------



## micmac (17. Februar 2009)

mach dir nichts draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

manch einer in meiner freundesliste ist 50+ genau wie ich :-))))


----------



## Cradle01 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich danke euch allen für eure offenen und ehrlichen Antworten und auch natürlich auch denen die noch posten werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## redfox3d (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin inzwischen 39 und spiele WoW seit etwa 1,75 Jahren.

Das Einzige Problem, was ich manchmal habe, ist die teilweise
unmögliche Schreibweise und das generelle Sprachniveau
innerhalb des Chats.

Steht man aber über solchen Kleinigkeiten, die ja eigentlich nur 
für das Real-Leben des betreffenden Jugendlichen relevant sind,
dann kann ich mich in WoW auch "normal" bewegen.

Einzig die Motivation des Spielens mag eventuell noch ein Unterschied
sein, da ich persönlich WoW nicht als etwas ansehe, in dem ich mich
großartig "beweisen" müßte und ich habe auch keinen Ehrgeiz, 
die Chariereleiter innerhalb kürzester Zeit nach oben zu rennen.

Ich lasse es gemütlich angehen und habe auch kein Problem damit, 
mal ein paar Wochen nur zu farmen, ohne dabei meine Stufe wesentlich 
zu verbessern. Ich setze meine Prioritäten einfach anders. Dafür hatte 
ich halt mit Stufe 65 schon 5000 Gold auf der Bank und konnte zusätzlich
noch die besten Angebote im AH nutzen.

Ich spiele zur Entspannung und um mich gegebenenfalls "abzureagieren",
nicht um in 2 Wochen einen Char von 1 auf 80 zu prügeln. 

Wenn ich mal 3-5 Tage nicht spiele, geht dabei die Welt auch nicht unter und 
mir sind dann Treffen mit Menschen aus Fleisch und Blut, in meinem Reallife, 
einfach wichtiger, als einen virtuellen Charakter zu hegen und zu pflegen.

Im Großen und Ganzen denke ich aber, dass man auch mit 60 noch WoW 
spielen kann, so denn die körperlichen Fähigkeiten noch mitmachen. 

Auch ich hatte nach zweistelligen Spielzeiten an so manchem Wochenende dann 
doch gelegentlich Probleme mit überlasteten Fingern, Sehnen und Nacken.

Schöne Grüße und weiterhin noch viel Spaß im Spiel, mit uns "alten Säcken",

Ingo


----------



## Dödens (17. Februar 2009)

Na also mit 30 gehört man in wow noch lange nicht zum alten Eisen, wenn man diesenTraid so durchliest.  
Ich würde mal behaupten das die LEute mit denen ich zusammenspiele Gilde usw. alle so zwischen 20+ sind. 
Mein kleiner Bruder (noch 28) brachte mich zu wow und einige seiner arbeitskollegen spielen auch mit... 
Abgesehen davon spielts ja keine rolle wer hinter dem char sitzt solange man hat spass und erreicht was man will.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man Mitspieler so behandelt wie man selbst behandelt werden will kanns doch nur gut gehen.


----------



## mad.gobbo (17. Februar 2009)

hrhr, ich bin 37 und einer unseren puren pvpler ist über 61

Es ist wie bei allen Medien: die unterschiedlichen Altersgruppen gehen unterschiedlich an die Medien ran und fassen sie anders auf. Ein Paradebeispiel ist der Harry Potter Hype. Für viele in unserer Altersgruppe ist WoW/EvE/WAR/EQ2 eher eine sehr nette, kommmunikative Alternative zum dummen TV und liegt gleichauf mit Buch, DVD und anderen RL-Aktivitäten. Z.B. ist WoW auch für junge Eltern eine klasse Sache, weil sie zwar Freizeit haben, wenn die Kinder pennen, aber nicht weg gehen können und dennoch nicht immer schlafen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Irgendwo oben wurde was von "in deinem Alter" und "Vorbildfunktion" geschrieben. Besonders in Zeiten von den ganzen sogenannten free2play-MMÖchen (die aber dennoch besonders leicht Kindern das Taschengeld aus der Tasche ziehen können) ist es wichtig durch kontrolliertes Spielen ein Vorbild zu sein, weil die Kinder damit eh in Kontakt kommen (monentan ist Metin2 und RoM in den Grundschulen/Unterstufen echt in). Wenn die Eltern auch in Richtung Zocken kompetent und diszipliniert sind, ist das sogar eine wichtige Funktion als Vorbild für die Kinder und sie können weniger die Eltern an der Nase herumführen. 

PS: Ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Familien-10er-Raid   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomratz (17. Februar 2009)

Ich bin mit 48 Jahren unser "Gildenopa" und hab jetzt vor paar Wochen meine Nichte (20J.) zu 
uns in die Gilde geholt.
Ist schon manchmal witzig wenn sie dann im Gildenchat loslegt: "Na Onkelchen, hilfst mir und
meinem Freund mal in ner Ini?". Ich muss dazu sagen, wir ziehen die beiden momentan hoch,
da sie beide wieder nach ner Pause neu angefangen haben und wir sie gerne in Raids mitnehmen
möchten.
Probleme hatte ich wegen meines Alters noch nie.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (17. Februar 2009)

Jehova schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls jenseits der 40 und muss mich gegen die Anfeindungen meiner Frau wehren (WOW-Hasserin).



Alter Schwede, das stelle ich mir auf Dauer ja absolut ätzend vor ...  mir jeden Tag ein derartiges Gelaber anhören zu müssen  ... mein Beileid ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makku (17. Februar 2009)

ich werd dieses Jahr ein Hasi... also ein Halb-Siebziger... und das einzige, was mir zu schaffen macht, ist meine neue Razor-Maus...
die muss ich mal auf "Für-fast-35-jährige" einstellen... allein mein Blutdruck lässt den Mauszeigen über die 22'' hinweghuschen...

ne.. das ist nix mehr für mich.. ansonsten klappt es noch ganz gut... ich träum abends nicht schlecht von bösen Monstern, ich verstehe viele/einige
Zusammenhänge, Boss-Taktiken meistens nach dem 1. Wipe^^ (einmal muss ich das eben sehen) und das wichtigste: Ich kann WoW auch einfach genießen und ausmachen^^


----------



## _Raziel_ (17. Februar 2009)

Waaas? So alt und noch kein Privatleben mit Haus, Frau, Hund, 2,3 Kinder?

Nein ernsthaft. Das Alter spielt in solch einem weit verbreiteten MMORPG nun wirklich keine Rolle, solange man die Alterbeschränkungen berücksichtigt (ich weiss, ich weiss, aber ich find nunmal 9 Jährige gehören nicht vor die Kiste sondern sollten andere Interessen haben)
Aber gegen oben hab ich doch nichts einzuwenden. Solange man seine Hand-Augen-Koordination im Griff hat und im Gruppenspiel seine Rolle übernehmen kann, ist mir auch ein 60 Jähriger willkommen.


----------



## Gamerhenne (17. Februar 2009)

wenn mir jemand sagt, ich bin mit 34 zu alt für WOW, dann sag ich zu demjenigen, er sei zu jung zum Denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (17. Februar 2009)

Fixxy schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung, dass das Alter überhaupt keine Rolle spielt...Es gibt "gute" und "schlechte" Vertreter jeder Altersklasse...




Zum Beispiel solche: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...87105&sid=3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silmarilli (17. Februar 2009)

asperitias schrieb:


> bin "über 50" und habe meinen "alten" char vor kurzem für über 200 € auf ebay verkauft, kann also so schlecht nicht gewesen sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


öhm ja ... self-owned
sorry aber reportet ... "illegales" bewerben - hier ... nö.


----------



## mykal (17. Februar 2009)

ganz im gegenteil bei uns sind "die alten hasen" zum einen gildenmeister und zum anderen raidleitung weil sie einfach schon länger dabe sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sich zum start von wow bereits inet usw leisten konnten^^ also es sähe schlecht aus ohne die 30+


----------



## Acuria (17. Februar 2009)

Also ich freue mich immer über ältere Spieler denn die Art und Weise wie sie sich im Ts Artikulieren und Anweisungen als Raidleader geben sind meist etwas entspannter.




Abgesehen davon seid ihr der Grund warum ich immernoch WOW Spiele denn wer will schon den ganzen Tag im Kindergarten rumgammeln? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glohin (17. Februar 2009)

Prima,da bin ich ja mit meinen 46 aufm Buckel nicht ganz alleine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Raziel_ (17. Februar 2009)

Acuria, danke für den letzten Satz... er könnte von mir stammen. Die 'älteren' Semester sind es nämlich auch bei mir, warum ich mir WoW immer noch mindestens einmal die Woche starte.


----------



## sku (17. Februar 2009)

bist definitiv nicht zu alt...

hab erst vor 2 monaten onkel, tante und deren besten freund zu wow "bekehrt"

alle 3 über 40..

so far

lieber mehr "opas" als zu viel zomfg crit ololo -kiddies


----------



## Lazarus07 (17. Februar 2009)

35 zu alt? glaube kaum wow umfasst ne große alters gruppe  von 9 - 63 hab ich schon alles kennen gelernt und mit jedem spass gehabt

vorbei die ältere gruppe nicht ständig ihr dmg posten müssen^^


----------



## Vintage (17. Februar 2009)

Klar ist 30+ zu Alt xD

Nein Scherz, ich bin selber 33 und in meiner Gilde sind auch 40+ Member Mitglied.

Das alter ist so was von wurscht. Wem es gefällt WoW noch , vom mir aus mit 60, zu spielen soll es tun.

Steckt nicht in jedermann , egal welchem alter, ein Kind?

Ich sage jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Vintage www.splitter-der-allianz.de.tl ^^




agamja schrieb:


> zu alt ist man für etwas nie!


----------



## kurnthewar (17. Februar 2009)

Bist Du zu alt sind Sie zu jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trig (17. Februar 2009)

Salve

Nach meinem Empfinden ist man nie zu alt für irgenwas. Und mit 35 zu alt für WoW ist ja, gelinde gesagt, lächerlich.

Bei uns in der Gilde sind die meisten 30+ (inkl. mir selbst) und das schafft eine angenehme Atmosspäre, da diese Gruppe von Spielern sich selbst (und vor allem anderen) nichts beweisen muss. Zumal mit einem gewissen Alter die Kritik eher(!) konstruktiv vorgetragen wird und nicht in dem uns allen bekannten Tonfall.

So long


----------



## Brainschen (17. Februar 2009)

bei mir inner gilde sind alle utner 50 ^^ familien mamis sind dabei (mit manchenversteh ich mich total gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin 19) ^^

dann gibts 35 jährige die selbstständig sind und auch welche in meinem alter .. alles bund gemischt .. richtig fett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wir sind eine der größten gilde aufm server mit dem höchsten frauen anteil hrhrhr ^^


----------



## Burnell (17. Februar 2009)

ich definiere das nicht nach dem Alter sondern eher nach dem Zeitaufwand, wer 40-50std die woche zockt ist ganz klar in einer schlechten lage, egal ob 16 oder 32. Solange man ein gesundes Maß genießt sei es jedem gegönnt. Jeder hat andere Umstände, wer sein Leben für Wow vernachlässigt hat selber schuld.

Ansonsten bleibt Langnese und genießt das Leben =)

LG


----------



## Cloudsbrother (17. Februar 2009)

Cradle01 schrieb:


> Ich wurde schon öftes im Game nach meinem Alter gefragt und habe immer auch mein wirkliches Alter angegeben (30 E
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Überhaupt nicht! Ich selbst bin 21! Aber fast alle aus meiner Gilde sind wenichstens um die 30! Viele auch 40! Das geht da recht gelassen und spassig zu! Ich bin auch nicht der einziege um die 20 gehöre aber zu den jüngsten! Der älteste Mitspieler den ich kenne is damals 52 gewesen! Na und! Solange mier niemand das Spiel verderben will is doch in ordnung!


----------



## Ren-Alekz (17. Februar 2009)

ich bin solang ein zocker bis ich tot umfalle :O


----------



## NarYethz (17. Februar 2009)

ich kannte (v.a. auf der allianz seite.. also 2jahre horde, 3jahre allianz jetze^^) immerwieder leute die jenseits der 30 oder gar 50 waren.. zwar kam von mir auch meistens zuerst eine oha-reaktion, aber dies nich etwa, weil ich denke 30 wäre zu alt für wow, sondern weil ichs cool find, wenn leute mit 30, 40 oder 50 noch zockn, es is einfach schön zu wissen, dass meine eltern nicht recht haben mit der aussage "zockn is nur was für kinder, das hört auf wenn man erwachsen wird".. ich persönlich finde auch, solang du dich noch wohl fühlst in der zockerwelt in der du bist, is das auch okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Deathknight3 (17. Februar 2009)

blabla man ist nie zu alt für wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icecool (17. Februar 2009)

ich hab bei mir auf nem server von nemkumpel gehört, dem sein gildenleader sei 71...^^
obs stimte, ka, kann ich mir aber vorstellen
und was die kiddies angeht, nun ja, es mag teilweise sein, nur 20 is vll was hoch gegriffen, 18 solte passen, ich hatt mal nen 14 jährigen raid leader(hat nan richtich schön an der stimme gehört) da war nix mit kindisch oder unreif


----------



## Jayla (17. Februar 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Ich bin 37 ...




*wink* werd 40.

Zu alt. Pffft. Fehlt noch der Ingame-Rollator für meinen Druid und der Beruf "Pflegedienstleister"... 

Zu alt... pfffft.

Wobei, irgendwas muss dran sein, mein Druide kann pflegen... *grübel*

zu alt...Frechheiit...


----------



## derkochx (17. Februar 2009)

werde in 2 monaten 36, habe einige bekannte im spiel die ü40 sind und das ist eine nette truppe.

also net zu alt.


----------



## Morcan (17. Februar 2009)

agamja schrieb:


> zu alt ist man für etwas nie!



Yoda hat gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fuchserl (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

bin grad 56 geworden und spielte von Anfang an bis zum 31.12.08. Hatte meinen Acc gekündigt, weil die Klassen im PvP seit WotLK so unausgeglichen sind. Überlege aber gerade wieder, ob ich meinen Account reaktivieren soll, zumindest kurzfristig zum testen.

Ob einer gut oder schlecht spielt hat mit dem Alter nix zu tun. Pfeifen gibt es in jedem Alter.

Grüße

F.


----------



## SeRuM (17. Februar 2009)

ALso der Älteste bei uns in der Gilde ist 52 und nennst sich selber Gilden Opa.
Ich denke nich das das Böse gemeint ist.


----------



## Agyros (17. Februar 2009)

> Also ich freue mich immer über ältere Spieler denn die Art und Weise wie sie sich im Ts Artikulieren und Anweisungen als Raidleader geben sind meist etwas entspannter.



Muss ich Dir recht geben, die "älteren" bleiben auch meist ruhiger, wenn es mal nicht so rund läuft .

Andererseits hab ich auch schon den ein oder anderen "älteren" Choleriker erlebt ^^


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

Auf jeden Fall, die sind eig. immer gechillt und analysieren die Fehler im Raid, wenn man beim Boss gewiped ist... Das machen die älteren zumindest öfter wie die jungen Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (17. Februar 2009)

wir haben bei uns inner gilde nur einen, der 39 is...und zu dem sagen wir auch opa...naja und hatte mal einen der war 72, aber der war nur im raid...xD
aber sowas zu "fremden" zu agen is nich nett find ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
maxi


----------



## Deadmage (17. Februar 2009)

Naja das mit der Art und Weise mit dem reden kann man auf sogut wie jede Altersklasse übertragen. Ich bin 14 und wenn man das bei mir nich an der Stimme im TS merken würde könnte man mich als ca. 20 einschätzen. Ja ich wähle immer eine gute Ausdrucksweise^^ Aber mit 35 zu alt für WoW? Niemals!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (17. Februar 2009)

Jayla schrieb:


> *wink* werd 40.



*wink zurück*


----------



## winipu (18. Februar 2009)

eyyy wer ist hier alt?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 für meine enkelin bin ich oma aber für mein freund bin ich jünge dame also
.....bin 48 und spiele sehr gerne wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (18. Februar 2009)

Hmm ich spiele ständig mit Leuten von 40+, bin selber 30 und hab auch nix gegen Kids, solange die sich benehmen können.


----------



## ignatz87 (18. Februar 2009)

30 is doch vollkommen OK, mein Onkel 36 zockt auch WoW und bis jetzt gab es da nie Probleme gut er spielt auch gern andere Sachen is voll der Zocker, warum auch nicht Spiele wurden Gemacht um leute zu Unterhalten da is das Alter doch völlig egal oder ist man mit 30 fürs TV zu alt und wenns einen Spass macht dann passt das doch. 

MFG

dá Ignatz


----------



## Marienkaefer (18. Februar 2009)

Mein Onkel ist 34 und hat schon immer gern gespielt.
Zur Zeit spiel er Dark Age of Camelot und Warhammer (beides seit Release).

Man ist einfach nie zu alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gaiwain (18. Februar 2009)

... mmmh spiele seit mehr als 20 Jahren diverse ComputerSpiele, mein erster PC war ein 8086 ...

zu alt gibt es nicht, eher ein zu jung (muss meinem 3 jährigen Sohn immer davon abhalten zuviel zuzuschauen, ist halt nix für sein Alter)

lg

PS: ... und wenn er zuschaut, bin ich in einer der Städte, nix PvE/PvP, er ist halt von meinem Drachen vollauf begeistert ^^


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (18. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin 14 (jaja ich weiß kiddy!!111einseinself) und finde es eigentlich mit älteren Mitspielern viel lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sind auch super drauf und flamen nicht oder leaven nach einem whipe..zocke auch in der esl und habe letztens mit einem gespielt der 47 war. Der war sooooooo super drauf hat Witze gemacht usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich finds super !


----------



## Brother Marine (18. Februar 2009)

Ach solange die Arthritis nicht beim spielen stört und man noch Spass dran hat (am spielen, nicht der Arthritis), gibts kein zu alt. Bin jetzt 31 und spiele immer noch gerne und das wird auch so bleiben, fürchtet meine Frau.


----------



## Kolak (18. Februar 2009)

Ich muss dazu sagen das ich sehr gerne ältere in Raids dabei habe und auch gerne im TS. Halt, wie die meisten schon gesagt haben, das sie von ihrer Art her um einiges entspannter und sehr hilfsbereit sind!

In diesem Sinne... zum spielen ist man nie zu alt!

Liebe Grüße eure
Lisa aka Kolak



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadMat (18. Februar 2009)

moin.

bin auch 30+ *räusper*

Aber es ist doch egal. So lang alles klappt. Unter Umständen findest Du noch Leute, mit denen Du Dich auch "ausserhalb" von WoW verstehen kannst.
Was nicht heisst, dass man das mit nicht-30+ nicht schafft. Nur die Interessen ausserhalb von WoW liegen evt anders.
Nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel, wenn ich pauschal mal was verallgemeiner ... ich denke (uh das wird hart) die Leute über 25 oder 30 verstehen was ich meine ;-)

Mit 16 bis 20 liegen die Interessen sicher eher Party, Disse, klar Schule/Ausbildung (sollten sie jedenfalls) usw. Bei Leuten über 45 sicher eher schon
richtung Literatur, Weltpolitik usw. Dazwischen div anderes, oder von jedem ein wenig.

Ich will sagen: Es ist doch völlig egal. Die Medien und Freizeitbeschäftigungen haben sich verschoben. Ich denke, das WIR ... vor allem die unter 30 ....
später mit 70 noch am Rechner sitzen und zocken. Vor 15 Jahren hätt es die Tendenz nicht gegeben. Woher auch. Völlig normal.

Das einzige was stört, und das liegt nicht immer am Alter, ist die fehlende Sozialkompetenz einiger Mitspieler.

Grüße


----------



## Samiera (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo an alle,

bin jetzt auch gerade 30 Jahre jung geworden und hab erst vor einem Jahr durch meinen damaligen
Freund zu spielen begonnen.

Naja die Zeit vergeht Freund ist weg und ich zock noch immer.
Mit 30 sind wir doch in den bessten Jahren^^

So hf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yêjar (18. Februar 2009)

Naja in meiner gilde sind die meisten auch 25+ 
Find ich ehrlich gesagt viel besser als 12+<
Mit dennen kann man (reden) normal spielen
Kein geflame usw.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

